# New Breed Archery - Staff Announcement



## 05_sprcrw

Congrats Everyone who made Factory Shooter!


----------



## goofy2788

Thank you Julie...I'm Looking forward to seeing who all is going to join us as members of the New Breed team.


----------



## mdewitt71

Congrats everyone !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Smart Pins

Congrats to Everyone.


----------



## rock77

Congrats Goofy!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I bet Amy can still kick your butt!!!!! LOL
Congrats to both of you and Good luck to both of you this year.
See ya at the shoots.
Lynn


----------



## Hanover Hydro

Congrats!! :set1_applaud:


----------



## Hanover Hydro

Hey JAG, can you list the screen names beside their real names if you get a chance? Thanks.


----------



## charliep

Congrats to everyone :darkbeer:


----------



## Ghost 133

A BIG THUMBS UP to everyone picked to represent the NBA Nation this coming year.


----------



## Pearsonwonder

I cant wait to meet all the other staff members at the shoots this year.


----------



## DeeS

Congrats to all! :nod:


----------



## GoatHammer

Way to go guy, congrats!


----------



## GaBear

Congratulations to everyone who made the New Breed Archery Staff. The Nation is growing.


----------



## perotehunter

Congratulations to all of the new staffers - it is going to be a great year for NBA -


----------



## 05_sprcrw

GaBear said:


> Congratulations to everyone who made the New Breed Archery Staff. The Nation is growing.


Yes it is and in a big way :thumbs_up Keep it up New Breed pretty soon you won't be considered one of the little guys. I know you definitely make some great bows that IMO are even better then a lot of what the big boys are producing.


----------



## goofy2788

Hanover Hydro said:


> Hey JAG, can you list the screen names beside their real names if you get a chance? Thanks.



I can answer a couple of those...I'm Matt Kennedy...my wife Ammie is goofyswife2788
Tony and Julie Gordon, that's our very own Jag and Master G.

The rest of them...I'm not so sure. I met Muscles and Ghost at the ATA...I'm pretty sure Ghost is Gerald Bridges and Muscles....shoot, sorry man I can't remember if you were Larry or Jerome


----------



## JAG

goofy2788 said:


> I can answer a couple of those...I'm Matt Kennedy...my wife Ammie is goofyswife2788
> Tony and Julie Gordon, that's our very own Jag and Master G.
> 
> The rest of them...I'm not so sure. I met Muscles and Ghost at the ATA...I'm pretty sure Ghost is Gerald Bridges and Muscles....shoot, sorry man I can't remember if you were Larry or Jerome


Larry Daniels goes by Muscles, Gerald Bridges is Ghost 133, Dean Morris is Ga Bear, ddrape is derek, and we have Tim Wanat as bhtr3d and Jeff Buttolph is hanoverhydro... i'll have to go look the rest up...


----------



## bhtr3d

I am Tim .


----------



## CardiacKid74

Hey Tim this is Tim from the ATA


----------



## RattleSnake1

Congrats to all that made the staff. The year ahead looks very bright for New Breed.:thumb:


----------



## CountryWoman

Looking forward to the year! Thanks:wink:


----------



## solocam9696

Congrats hand shake and pat on the back to all that made it.


----------



## asa1485

JAG, thanks for the chance. I sent you and email. Thanks again.


----------



## jfuller17

Congrats to you guys. I am sure it is a great company to work with!


----------



## CHobbs

Thanks for the great opportunity!!


----------



## Turkeycreek1610

Thanks, this is a much needed change, Missouri is going to see the light!!!!!


----------



## chevy88

I'm Bill from Alexandria Virginia.

I am so excited to be able to represent such an amazing product. This is going to be a fascinating year!!


----------



## Ju5t H3R3

Quick add Jamie Patterson will also be a part of the factory staff.
not sure of his screen name
Kyle


----------



## JAG

still waiting on the contracts to get back to me - then i will announce the Shooting Staff and the Field Staff....


----------



## asa1485

Ju5t H3R3 said:


> Quick add Jamie Patterson will also be a part of the factory staff.
> not sure of his screen name
> Kyle


jamiepatterson


----------



## ORROSS334

Thanks for the opportunity......this is going to be fun


----------



## Archieup

Looking forward to a Great year!
Thank you!


----------



## eliteFREAK

sent my contract in today cant wait to get my new breed bow! thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

eliteFREAK said:


> sent my contract in today cant wait to get my new breed bow! thanks for the opportunity!


Congrats what bow are you going with?


----------



## JAG

not a complete list, but I thought you'd like to see who some of our new nation members are:

SHOOTING STAFF: Dustin West -NE, David Ingerson - NY, Michael Stratton - VT, Steve Seals- TX, Lynisa Hoem - MT, Kimberly Wolff- WI, Toby Vertein-WI, Twan van der Krujis- Netherlands


FIELD STAFF: Nick Emblom - MT, Matthew Fears - NM, Bill Reynolds - VA, Chris Collins - GA, Joe Crawford - MO, Trina Sue Riggs - Az, William Riggs - AZ, Ron Garstka-MI, Caleb Hobbs - CO, Charles Potts, Jr - MD



*More to come!*

*Its great to have you all on board! Welcome to the Nation!*


----------



## JAG

staff, if you haven't already, please get your contracts turned in soon  thanks!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Congrats and welcome to the Nation everyone :thumbs_up


----------



## JAG

add FIELD STAFF: Paul Frantz - PA



JAG said:


> not a complete list, but I thought you'd like to see who some of our new nation members are:
> 
> SHOOTING STAFF: Dustin West -NE, David Ingerson - NY, Michael Stratton - VT, Steve Seals- TX, Lynisa Hoem - MT, Kimberly Wolff- WI, Toby Vertein-WI, Twan van der Krujis- Netherlands
> 
> 
> FIELD STAFF: Nick Emblom - MT, Matthew Fears - NM, Bill Reynolds - VA, Chris Collins - GA, Joe Crawford - MO, Trina Sue Riggs - Az, William Riggs - AZ, Ron Garstka-MI, Caleb Hobbs - CO, Charles Potts, Jr - MD
> 
> 
> 
> *More to come!*
> 
> *Its great to have you all on board! Welcome to the Nation!*


----------



## MTNMAN5C

Hey Guys! Just wanted to introduce myself.....I'm Nick Enblom from Helena, MT
I'm very excited to be part of NBA Field staff and look forward to an awsome year ahead of us!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

MTNMAN5C said:


> Hey Guys! Just wanted to introduce myself.....I'm Nick Enblom from Helena, MT
> I'm very excited to be part of NBA Field staff and look forward to an awsome year ahead of us!


Hey Nick! 

I guess I should introduce myself as well. My name is Dustin West and I am up here in Lincoln, NE. I have been shooting an 80lb Genetix for over a year now and absolutely love it :thumbs_up I am very excited that New Breed brought me on staff.


----------



## JAG

MTNMAN5C said:


> Hey Guys! Just wanted to introduce myself.....I'm Nick Enblom from Helena, MT
> I'm very excited to be part of NBA Field staff and look forward to an awsome year ahead of us!


Nick, Welcome... we are soo glad to have you join us!


----------



## JAG

05_sprcrw said:


> Hey Nick!
> 
> I guess I should introduce myself as well. My name is Dustin West and I am up here in Lincoln, NE. I have been shooting an 80lb Genetix for over a year now and absolutely love it :thumbs_up I am very excited that New Breed brought me on staff.


We are proud to have you Dustin!


----------



## JAG

welcome everyone!


----------



## bowmedic

Hey yall I am Steve Seals from just north of Dallas Texas. This is probably the most exciting thing I have done regarding archery in my 25 years of shooting. To represent a growing company that you truly beleive in a once in a life time opportunity. Thanks to JAG and Master G for for the opportunity to shoot these awesome bows and help me in becoming member of the Nation! Cant wait to get this season rolling with my new Cyborg!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

JAG said:


> We are proud to have you Dustin!


Thanks Julie :cheers:

And Steve that will be a good looking bow once it comes in for you.


----------



## bowmedic

I have no doubt about that!.. I went with the black riser and camo limbs. It is one sweet shooting bow. Cant wait to get one set up for me.


----------



## GaBear

Welcome to all The New Breed Staff. I have a Feeling that This is the Year That New Breed Bust the Archery World Wide Open.

Oh Yeah Jag you sure you want that guy from Ga. on staff he is a Nutt...................LOL


----------



## GoatHammer

Well hello Nation, my name is Matt Fears and live in New Mexico, nice to meet you all. I have never been more excited about an upcoming season than I am right now. It is going to be a great season for the Nation and I am very proud to be part of it, thank you all at NBA. Luckily here in New Mexico we can hunt Tahr goat until the end of March and then on to Turkey. Again great to meet you all and good luck on your upcoming seasons.


----------



## JAG

GaBear said:


> Welcome to all The New Breed Staff. I have a Feeling that This is the Year That New Breed Bust the Archery World Wide Open.
> 
> Oh Yeah Jag you sure you want that guy from Ga. on staff he is a Nutt...................LOL


I know, you have to watch those Georgians!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

GoatHammer said:


> Well hello Nation, my name is Matt Fears and live in New Mexico, nice to meet you all. I have never been more excited about an upcoming season than I am right now. It is going to be a great season for the Nation and I am very proud to be part of it, thank you all at NBA. Luckily here in New Mexico we can hunt Tahr goat until the end of March and then on to Turkey. Again great to meet you all and good luck on your upcoming seasons.


What bow did you order again Matt, I remember you posting in the other NBA thread, just don't remember what bow.


----------



## GoatHammer

I got another Genetix, 80lb limbs. The Genetix is like macaroni those that haven't tried will love it and those that have will want it every time.


----------



## MasterG

bowmedic said:


> I have no doubt about that!.. I went with the black riser and camo limbs. It is one sweet shooting bow. Cant wait to get one set up for me.



Steve it will become an addiction!!!!!!!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

GoatHammer said:


> I got another Genetix, 80lb limbs. The Genetix is like macaroni those that haven't tried will love it and those that have will want it every time.


You will be very happy with it at 80lbs it is just awesome very fun to shoot. And I agree, I like the eclipse but I feel myself feeling like I am cheating on the Genetix, I mean I seriously feel guilty even thinking about getting another bow.


----------



## KILL EM ALL

Well done guys 
Congrats Dean see you soon at the shoots
when do we start?


----------



## bowmedic

What do you mean WILL BE? it ALREADY IS! We went out and shot a practice round today and I am already seeing the huge difference I never knew was there....Ready to have it in hand.,.LOL


----------



## Okie101

05_sprcrw said:


> Hey Nick!
> 
> I guess I should introduce myself as well. My name is Dustin West and I am up here in Lincoln, NE. I have been shooting an 80lb Genetix for over a year now and absolutely love it :thumbs_up I am very excited that New Breed brought me on staff.


Great guy right here representing New Breed....


----------



## chevy88

So, if our name showed up on the sheet of staff shooters, does this mean you got our contract back and we should be seeing a present coming in the mail in the future? I can't wait. This is going to be better than Christmas. Lucky for me, my birthday is St. Patrick's day so it will be more like a happy early birthday gift to myself. I treat me so good!


----------



## bowmedic

chevy88 said:


> So, if our name showed up on the sheet of staff shooters, does this mean you got our contract back and we should be seeing a present coming in the mail in the future? I can't wait. This is going to be better than Christmas. Lucky for me, my birthday is St. Patrick's day so it will be more like a happy early birthday gift to myself. I treat me so good!


Its contagious..LOL


----------



## RattleSnake1

I'm Toby Vertein from WI, and it's quite an honor to be representing such a great company. I am stoked about showing a few people that there are OTHER bows than the ones made here.:wink:


----------



## Sliverflicker

What, No Kansas Field Staffer? LOL. 
Congrats to all and good luck, hope to see some of these bows out and around in the near future.


----------



## Admiral Vixen

Thank you Julie, KYLE, and Nation. I couldn't be happier. I am Kimberley. You are top Notch New Breed Nation. I can't wait to meet everyone. 

TV they only make waffles in Wisconsin......Not bows.:nyah:


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Okie101 said:


> Great guy right here representing New Breed....


Thanks Travis :thumbs_up


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Sliverflicker said:


> What, No Kansas Field Staffer? LOL.
> Congrats to all and good luck, hope to see some of these bows out and around in the near future.


Where are you located? If close or are passing through feel free to shoot me a pm and you can check out/shoot my Genetix, I have a set of 60-70 lbs limbs I can swap out my 80s if needed.


----------



## FlyingDutchmen

I am Twan van der Kruijs, from Lieshout in The Netherlands. Holland, from the wooden shoes , but I wear normal ones....
Been shooting compound for about 6 years now. Competing in the national top 15, target, indoor and outdoor.
Shooting a Cyborg a few months now and really like it. My 2011 bow will probably be another Cyborg, this time with solid limbs.

First job after I got the Cyborg was to show it to a local shop. They are sponsoring me and were looking for another brand to sell.
This shop became a dealer. So hopefully NewBreed will expand overhere.


----------



## GoatHammer

Welcome, first thing I thought of was Bert Blyleven when I saw your post. Nice to meet you.


----------



## JAG

We sure have a great crew this year!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Definitely looks like you put a great crew together Julie! I definitely am excited to see what New Breed does in 2011!


----------



## Ju5t H3R3

Yes Hands down Julie has worked really hard to pick the right people. She has put more hours and effort into this than anyone could ask for. She is starting to collect the orders and will be passing them on to us once everyone that was sent applications has returned them. She really worked hard to pick a group of people who would help promote the sport and our bows. We also are very proud of our dealer staff as well and look forward to seeing another great year from our factory staff.
kn


----------



## JAG

Ju5t H3R3 said:


> Yes Hands down Julie has worked really hard to pick the right people. She has put more hours and effort into this than anyone could ask for. She is starting to collect the orders and will be passing them on to us once everyone that was sent applications has returned them. She really worked hard to pick a group of people who would help promote the sport and our bows. We also are very proud of our dealer staff as well and look forward to seeing another great year from our factory staff.
> kn


aww thanks boss!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Ju5t H3R3 said:


> Yes Hands down Julie has worked really hard to pick the right people. She has put more hours and effort into this than anyone could ask for. She is starting to collect the orders and will be passing them on to us once everyone that was sent applications has returned them. She really worked hard to pick a group of people who would help promote the sport and our bows. We also are very proud of our dealer staff as well and look forward to seeing another great year from our factory staff.
> kn


:thumbs_up


----------



## eliteFREAK

05_sprcrw said:


> Congrats what bow are you going with?


thinking about the genetix in reaper! soon as I sell my xlr!


----------



## goofyswife2788

Ju5t H3R3 said:


> Yes Hands down Julie has worked really hard to pick the right people. She has put more hours and effort into this than anyone could ask for. She is starting to collect the orders and will be passing them on to us once everyone that was sent applications has returned them. She really worked hard to pick a group of people who would help promote the sport and our bows. We also are very proud of our dealer staff as well and look forward to seeing another great year from our factory staff.
> kn



She is one great gal! You did good Kyle! And yes she has put together one heck of a team! New Breed will definately finish on a podium this year! ASA and IBO! More and More people in our kneck of the woods are asking about these bows...Goofy and I don't say a word we simply hand them a bow and let them shoot it...they speak for themselves! Awesome job to everyone at New Breed...I smell great success in 2011!!


----------



## white goat

Hello my name is Shawn Glenn i just got my shooting staff contract today and cant wate to meet all the other staff members and all of the nation


----------



## Slippy Field

well...win some, lose a lot. Maybe next year. Congrats to all you guys who made it.


----------



## CHobbs

Hello,
My name is Caleb Hobbs. I am stoked about getting on the New Breed team this year. I live in Colorado and had to search high and low to find a New Breed dealer. I was looking at for months at other bows until I finally found what seems to be the ONLY New Breed dealer in the Western US!!!! I did some shootin and was hooked. I am a public land back country Elk hunter and am very excited about spreading the news to everyone in Colorado that doesn't even know New Breed exists! I am placing my order tomorrow.......Genetix, 70lb, camo riser, black solid limbs......it is going to be sweeeeeeet!!!
Cheers!!
P.S. Let's get some more western hunters on board!!!!


----------



## Hanover Hydro

Good evening all! For those who don't know me, I am Jeff over at Hanover Hydrographics. I do some of the dipping for New Breed (mainly the custom stuff). I would like to thank Kyle for taking a chance on me as a start-up business last year. I have enjoyed working directly for New Breed and was shocked to see that I was invited on as part of the factory staff. It has been a pleasure dealing with such an awesome company and I look forward to all the opportunities 2011 brings. I will be adding a cyborg to the one horse (genetix) stable. I am going with Mossy oak snow with black limbs and snow cams. It will be paired with a set of Johns Custom strings to match the new NBA Limb decals - Red / White spec. I hope it draws some attention on the range so we can spread the word here in VA.


----------



## CHobbs

Hanover Hydro said:


> Good evening all! For those who don't know me, I am Jeff over at Hanover Hydrographics. I do some of the dipping for New Breed (mainly the custom stuff). I would like to thank Kyle for taking a chance on me as a start-up business last year. I have enjoyed working directly for New Breed and was shocked to see that I was invited on as part of the factory staff. It has been a pleasure dealing with such an awesome company and I look forward to all the opportunities 2011 brings. I will be adding a cyborg to the one horse (genetix) stable. I am going with Mossy oak snow with black limbs and snow cams. It will be paired with a set of Johns Custom strings to match the new NBA Limb decals - Red / White spec. I hope it draws some attention on the range so we can spread the word here in VA.


That sounds like a sweet looking color combo!!


----------



## RattleSnake1

Admiral Vixen said:


> TV they only make waffles in Wisconsin......Not bows.:nyah:


:spit: That's just funny right there! :chortle:


----------



## 05_sprcrw

eliteFREAK said:


> thinking about the genetix in reaper! soon as I sell my xlr!


That would be a good looking rig


----------



## 05_sprcrw

white goat said:


> Hello my name is Shawn Glenn i just got my shooting staff contract today and cant wate to meet all the other staff members and all of the nation


Congrats :thumbs_up


----------



## 05_sprcrw

CHobbs said:


> Hello,
> My name is Caleb Hobbs. I am stoked about getting on the New Breed team this year. I live in Colorado and had to search high and low to find a New Breed dealer. I was looking at for months at other bows until I finally found what seems to be the ONLY New Breed dealer in the Western US!!!! I did some shootin and was hooked. I am a public land back country Elk hunter and am very excited about spreading the news to everyone in Colorado that doesn't even know New Breed exists! I am placing my order tomorrow.......Genetix, 70lb, camo riser, black solid limbs......it is going to be sweeeeeeet!!!
> Cheers!!
> P.S. Let's get some more western hunters on board!!!!


Welcome to the nation and that will be a nice rig for you!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Hanover Hydro said:


> Good evening all! For those who don't know me, I am Jeff over at Hanover Hydrographics. I do some of the dipping for New Breed (mainly the custom stuff). I would like to thank Kyle for taking a chance on me as a start-up business last year. I have enjoyed working directly for New Breed and was shocked to see that I was invited on as part of the factory staff. It has been a pleasure dealing with such an awesome company and I look forward to all the opportunities 2011 brings. I will be adding a cyborg to the one horse (genetix) stable. I am going with Mossy oak snow with black limbs and snow cams. It will be paired with a set of Johns Custom strings to match the new NBA Limb decals - Red / White spec. I hope it draws some attention on the range so we can spread the word here in VA.


Jeff that sounds like an absolutely awesome color combo :thumbs_up I would love to see pics of it when you get it done.


----------



## vtdiamond

I wanted to introduce myself to the rest of the New Breed Nation, my name is Mike Stratton and I am from Shaftsbury, Vermont. I am very grateful for being selected to be on the shooting staff. I cannot wait to shoot my cyborg.


----------



## bowmedic

Hey Mike, Glad to see I am not the only one bitten by the Cyborg bug. What colors did you get?


----------



## Ghost 133

I noticed alot of the new staff members are introducing themselves so here goes. I am Gerald Bridges from North East Georgia. I aint exactly new around here but we do have alot of new faces. I have been involved since before the first bow was shipped. I am very proud of that fact. Being left handed has it's advantages around here. I am a hunter first, a target shooter second. I do make as many of the shoots as possible but have a job that restricts that somewhat. I am commited to making more of the shoots this year than in the past even though I usually shoot the lower classes. I am looking forward to meeting the ones I dont know and seeing the old guard again. This company is made up of people who are like family and real close friends who help each other. Any of you new to the Nation that need help, do not hesitate to contact me. If I can help I will or find someone who can. Thank you to JAG for her efforts in putting this together and to her husband Master G for supprting her. BTW Master G is a jerkey thief!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nbacollins

Glad to have been give'n the opportunity to shoot for New Breed Archery. Hope to be part of the Nation for years to come!!!!!!!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Ghost 133 said:


> I noticed alot of the new staff members are introducing themselves so here goes. I am Gerald Bridges from North East Georgia. I aint exactly new around here but we do have alot of new faces. I have been involved since before the first bow was shipped. I am very proud of that fact. Being left handed has it's advantages around here. I am a hunter first, a target shooter second. I do make as many of the shoots as possible but have a job that restricts that somewhat. I am commited to making more of the shoots this year than in the past even though I usually shoot the lower classes. I am looking forward to meeting the ones I dont know and seeing the old guard again. This company is made up of people who are like family and real close friends who help each other. Any of you new to the Nation that need help, do not hesitate to contact me. If I can help I will or find someone who can. Thank you to JAG for her efforts in putting this together and to her husband Master G for supprting her. BTW Master G is a jerkey thief!!!!!!!!!!!!


Gerald is the man, I have had several great conversations in the past with him. :thumbs_up

And as he said if you have any questions feel free to ask away I will help in any way I can as well.


----------



## vtdiamond

I went with black. It looks good on the 3D range and works good in the woods. Plus I am color blind, so the colors don't do anything for me. LOL


----------



## 05_sprcrw

vtdiamond said:


> I went with black. It looks good on the 3D range and works good in the woods. Plus I am color blind, so the colors don't do anything for me. LOL


Nothing wrong with that :thumbs_up I personally think black bows are very nice looking.


----------



## MasterG

Ghost 133 said:


> I noticed alot of the new staff members are introducing themselves so here goes. I am Gerald Bridges from North East Georgia. I aint exactly new around here but we do have alot of new faces. I have been involved since before the first bow was shipped. I am very proud of that fact. Being left handed has it's advantages around here. I am a hunter first, a target shooter second. I do make as many of the shoots as possible but have a job that restricts that somewhat. I am commited to making more of the shoots this year than in the past even though I usually shoot the lower classes. I am looking forward to meeting the ones I dont know and seeing the old guard again. This company is made up of people who are like family and real close friends who help each other. Any of you new to the Nation that need help, do not hesitate to contact me. If I can help I will or find someone who can. Thank you to JAG for her efforts in putting this together and to her husband Master G for supprting her. BTW Master G is a jerkey thief!!!!!!!!!!!!



I would like to also let everyone know that I am also available to help as much as possible, I got introduced to the Newbreed bows and Nation the first part of 2010. The Bows are truly Awesome bows but the management of this company as well as every member of the Nation I have had the pleasure of meeting are just above and beyond beleif. 

Ghost , it is mighty good jerky if I say so myself!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bowmedic

I can vouch for Master G. The man goes the extra mile to help. As as far as him being a jerky thief I don't know but, he can dang shure make a mess out of a chicken fried steak..LOL


----------



## 05_sprcrw

bowmedic said:


> I can vouch for Master G. The man goes the extra mile to help. As as far as him being a jerky thief I don't know but, he can dang shure make a mess out of a chicken fried steak..LOL


:hungry: Chicken fried steak sounds awesome right about now.


----------



## bowmedic

Yea it does.... We have a place called Babe's chicken house down here. Its all family style served, Big bowls of mashed taters, salad, corn, green beans, and the absolute best fried chicken or chicken fried steak I have had since Mamaws. Its all you can eat too! When JAG and Master G get down this way, thats where we are gonna go!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

bowmedic said:


> Yea it does.... We have a place called Babe's chicken house down here. Its all family style served, Big bowls of mashed taters, salad, corn, green beans, and the absolute best fried chicken or chicken fried steak I have had since Mamaws. Its all you can eat too! When JAG and Master G get down this way, thats where we are gonna go!


That sounds like my kind of place :hungry:


----------



## JAG

bowmedic said:


> Yea it does.... We have a place called Babe's chicken house down here. Its all family style served, Big bowls of mashed taters, salad, corn, green beans, and the absolute best fried chicken or chicken fried steak I have had since Mamaws. Its all you can eat too! When JAG and Master G get down this way, thats where we are gonna go!


Sounds like that would be worth the drive just to go eat! We will get together again soon, especially with that new Cabelas opening up down there.


oh, and if anyone would like to leave anything in our ice chest, feel free to do so.. we love homemade jerky... steaks, cheese, beverages..all is good..


----------



## vtdiamond

We dont have any real good places to eat around here, but we do have plenty of maple syrup.


----------



## bowmedic

I luv maple surple! Unfortunately JAG my deertags didnt make any deer jerky, summer sausage or steaks


----------



## JAG

vtdiamond said:


> We dont have any real good places to eat around here, but we do have plenty of maple syrup.


used to visit the syrup factory in St. Johnsbury ...mmmmm 

If we can ever get a common ground to meet up for a shoot (and we haul the camper which has a nice big griddle).. I will make pancakes for everyone if you bring the syrup.


----------



## JAG

bowmedic said:


> I luv maple surple! Unfortunately JAG my deertags didnt make any deer jerky, summer sausage or steaks


tag soup... mmmmmmm tastes like crow. i would know!


----------



## bowmedic

Yea, I forgot what it tatsted like.. First time in 10 years on my lease I didnt get at least a doe...i didnt even get a turkey...


----------



## GaBear

Ok since everyone else has put thier name in I mite as well. My name is Dean Morris but most folks know me as "Bear". I shot my first New Breed Bow the summer of 2009 when Kyle and Jason had a Booth setup at the ASA Classic. Even though the bow was just a Little too short for me I could tell from the first shot that this was the bow for me. I made a deal with Kyle to come up with a Tournament Colored bow of red and black that I would take it. I don't know how many different risers he went through but the final product was a sight to behold. As most of you have heard the Customer service is the top of the archery world and I for one can attest to that. Kyle and Jason and All the folks at New Breed bent over backwards to get me the bow that I wanted. I will also back up what others have been saying about Ghost. He is the man to talk to if you have a problem of any type. Since we live some what close we try and get together everynow and then to shoot. If you have a question fell free to ask. I like most folks who have been shooting these bows for a while will do everything in our power to get you an answer. I am a Long draw shooter shooting a 30 inch draw. I have a Cyborg with split limbs and a Genetix with solid limbs. I dont blame Master G for stealin Ghost Jerky..........MMMMMMM Its Good!!!!!


----------



## Admiral Vixen

JAG said:


> Sounds like that would be worth the drive just to go eat! We will get together again soon, especially with that new Cabelas opening up down there.
> 
> 
> oh, and if anyone would like to leave anything in our ice chest, feel free to do so.. we love homemade jerky... steaks, cheese, beverages..all is good..


DID YOU SAY CHEESE? LOL 

Send us your addie and we will send you some fresh.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

GaBear said:


> Ok since everyone else has put thier name in I mite as well. My name is Dean Morris but most folks know me as "Bear". I shot my first New Breed Bow the summer of 2009 when Kyle and Jason had a Booth setup at the ASA Classic. Even though the bow was just a Little too short for me I could tell from the first shot that this was the bow for me. I made a deal with Kyle to come up with a Tournament Colored bow of red and black that I would take it. I don't know how many different risers he went through but the final product was a sight to behold. As most of you have heard the Customer service is the top of the archery world and I for one can attest to that. Kyle and Jason and All the folks at New Breed bent over backwards to get me the bow that I wanted. I will also back up what others have been saying about Ghost. He is the man to talk to if you have a problem of any type. Since we live some what close we try and get together everynow and then to shoot. If you have a question fell free to ask. I like most folks who have been shooting these bows for a while will do everything in our power to get you an answer. I am a Long draw shooter shooting a 30 inch draw. I have a Cyborg with split limbs and a Genetix with solid limbs. I dont blame Master G for stealin Ghost Jerky..........MMMMMMM Its Good!!!!!


Well it sounds like I need to get a hold of some of this mythical jerky of Ghost's. 

And I ate plenty of tag soup as well this year, struck out on turkey, hogs (out of state trip), antelope (saw over 100 a day just couldn't close the gap), late season turkey, and I had 4 tags for deer only filled 3. It was a very tough year for me. But the genetix was in hand the entire time and it was a blast still.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Admiral Vixen said:


> DID YOU SAY CHEESE? LOL
> 
> Send us your addie and we will send you some fresh.


Ask and you shall receive Julie :lol: May I recommend the apple smoked cheddar on a bacon cheese burger :hungry: (don't know if that is what she is offering just the first cheese I thought of that I like on my burger)


----------



## Kimberley

05_sprcrw said:


> Ask and you shall receive Julie :lol: May I recommend the apple smoked cheddar on a bacon cheese burger :hungry: (don't know if that is what she is offering just the first cheese I thought of that I like on my burger)



05sprcrw is cooking burgers!!!! Where and when? lol We'll bring the Apple smoked cheddar. You are making me hungry here.
Julie that doesn't even sound bad. I might have to try it. I like the cheese curds. Toby likes it all. lol


----------



## 05_sprcrw

You name the time and place, if I end up hosting a staff whitetail hunt here I will be more then happy to cook burgers for every one. I love to cook so its right up my alley


----------



## Kimberley

05_sprcrw said:


> You name the time and place, if I end up hosting a staff whitetail hunt here I will be more then happy to cook burgers for every one. I love to cook so its right up my alley


Awesome I am ready! We should have a New Breed final destination shoot where we all get together That would be fun.


----------



## GaBear

05_sprcrw said:


> Well it sounds like I need to get a hold of some of this mythical jerky of Ghost's.
> 
> And I ate plenty of tag soup as well this year, struck out on turkey, hogs (out of state trip), antelope (saw over 100 a day just couldn't close the gap), late season turkey, and I had 4 tags for deer only filled 3. It was a very tough year for me. But the genetix was in hand the entire time and it was a blast still.


The jerky is Great!!!! I ate some massive tag soup this year. We get 12 tags and I wasn't able to fill a one. Ya'll can send donations to Bear also. Just let me know when ya'll are a cummin so I can leave the freezer door unlocked..........LOL


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Kimberley said:


> Awesome I am ready! We should have a New Breed final destination shoot where we all get together That would be fun.


 That would be a lot of fun!



GaBear said:


> The jerky is Great!!!! I ate some massive tag soup this year. We get 12 tags and I wasn't able to fill a one. Ya'll can send donations to Bear also. Just let me know when ya'll are a cummin so I can leave the freezer door unlocked..........LOL


That is a bummer, if your ever up this way I am sure I could find some jerky in the freezer to help your cause :thumbs_up


----------



## goofy2788

JAG said:


> Sounds like that would be worth the drive just to go eat! We will get together again soon, especially with that new Cabelas opening up down there.
> 
> 
> oh, and if anyone would like to leave anything in our ice chest, feel free to do so.. we love homemade jerky... steaks, cheese, beverages..all is good..


How about mustard and chocolate? :wink: :lol:


----------



## goofy2788

As others have already said...I'd like to welcome everyone to the New Breed Nation. After shooting New Breed at last years ATA I knew it was the bow I wanted and would have in my hands. I shot a Cyborg last year for 3D and absolutely loved it....Picked up a Genetix for hunting and now and having a really hard time putting it down. I don't know what I'm gonna do when I can finally order an Eclipse...Ugh, the choices a boy has to make. :rock-on:


I'm also available to answer any questions that may arise. Please feel free to pm me and I'll give you my cell number.


----------



## MasterG

Boy I sure do love my Cyborg and can't wait to get my New one, but that Eclipse sure does make you think how necessary it might be to have one!!!!!!! :tongue:

Goofy see what you went and started! ! :wink:


----------



## bowmedic

Whats the specs on the Elipse? where can i see a pic?


----------



## jamesbalog

Hello, My name is James Balog. Im also very excited about being selected for one of the field staff positions. I put my order in the other day for my 60lb camo riser, black limbs genetix. I cant wait for it to show up!

im looking forward to getting to know and hopefully meeting some of the New Breed Nation


----------



## bowmedic

Welcome! I am New to the Nation as well. Nothing but good folks here..


----------



## goofy2788

bowmedic said:


> Whats the specs on the Elipse? where can i see a pic?



35" ATA, split limb with adjustable mod....I'm not sure of the rest of the specs but I got to shoot it at the ATA...It's way to nice!!!


----------



## GaBear

jamesbalog said:


> Hello, My name is James Balog. Im also very excited about being selected for one of the field staff positions. I put my order in the other day for my 60lb camo riser, black limbs genetix. I cant wait for it to show up!
> 
> im looking forward to getting to know and hopefully meeting some of the New Breed Nation


Congratulations and welcome to the Nation. Nothing but great folks here


----------



## solocam9696

Well lets see hear Hello my name Chris Dunaway and Im from West Virginia. I would like to say a big Thank You to Julie for giving me this opportunity to do this. This has to be the most exciting time in my Archery Career. I cant wait to meet some members of the nation and the great people that put this together. I beleive this will be an exciting year for New Breed Archery and the New Breed Nation. Looking forward to the great year ahead and friends to make ahead.


----------



## nbacollins

nbacollins said:


> Glad to have been give'n the opportunity to shoot for New Breed Archery. Hope to be part of the Nation for years to come!!!!!!!!


I see now that i should have told more about myself the first time i was here.... So here goes, My name is Chris Collins. And im from North East Ga. This is my first year hunting with a bow and i love it. Never want to use a gun again. I have a Genetix. And i really do love it. Hope that i can stay part of the Nation FOREVER!!!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Good having you guys on board. 

Dustin


----------



## MasterG

Good Morn'in Nation from the current blizzard condition state of Oklahoma .........:jaw:


----------



## GaBear

MasterG said:


> Good Morn'in Nation from the current blizzard condition state of Oklahoma .........:jaw:


Just make sure you keep it over there. Don't be bringing any of that stuff with you over this way. You saw what happened the last time you brung that stuff with you.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

MasterG said:


> Good Morn'in Nation from the current blizzard condition state of Oklahoma .........:jaw:


I know what you mean, we got 1/2" of ice yesterday and now today we have blowing snow up to 9", its -6°, and we have winds that will get to 45+mph by the end of the day. Its going to be a fun day if I say so myself.


----------



## MTNMAN5C

05_sprcrw said:


> I know what you mean, we got 1/2" of ice yesterday and now today we have blowing snow up to 9", its -6°, and we have winds that will get to 45+mph by the end of the day. Its going to be a fun day if I say so myself.


You better start a fire and hunker down!! Maybe you should move someplace warmer like MT :smile: we almost hit 50 last week...it was crazy


----------



## GoatHammer

05_sprcrw said:


> I know what you mean, we got 1/2" of ice yesterday and now today we have blowing snow up to 9", its -6°, and we have winds that will get to 45+mph by the end of the day. Its going to be a fun day if I say so myself.


supposed to get to -5° here in New Mexico!!! This will be the coldest I have been in since I was in Chicago for boot camp in 1995. Plus I am originally from East Texas so this cold stuff is hard for me.


----------



## SlingQueen

Sorry about the late post...I'm Lynisa Hoem. I'm new to the Nation, but couldn't be more excited to have been selected for a staff member! I selected the Samari Cyborg, (I'm more comfortable with a longer bow, even hunted with my Hoyt Contender) and look forward to experiencing the other bows in the New Breed line. Our local range here in Billings, MT doesn't currently sell New Breed so I hope I get to show everyone what an awesome product you have. I've been busy with my side business (www.snaarchery.com) so you guys may have to prod me on occasion to get me on AT but I look forward to getting to know you all.


----------



## CHobbs

SlingQueen said:


> Sorry about the late post...I'm Lynisa Hoem. I'm new to the Nation, but couldn't be more excited to have been selected for a staff member! I selected the Samari Cyborg, (I'm more comfortable with a longer bow, even hunted with my Hoyt Contender) and look forward to experiencing the other bows in the New Breed line. Our local range here in Billings, MT doesn't currently sell New Breed so I hope I get to show everyone what an awesome product you have. I've been busy with my side business (www.snaarchery.com) so you guys may have to prod me on occasion to get me on AT but I look forward to getting to know you all.


Welcome slingqueen! I know what you mean about finding a dealer out west. I'm gonna do my best to spread the word about New Breed here in Colorado!


----------



## CHobbs

Lynisa,
Just checked out your web-site. Those braids look pretty sweet!


----------



## ORROSS334

Hello Nation, my name is Blair Belding and I live in beautiful Bend, Oregon. I will be a Field Staffer and can't wait to get my hands on the Genetix and see what fun times can be had. I have had a great time watching these threads since the beginning and look forward to the future.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

MTNMAN5C said:


> You better start a fire and hunker down!! Maybe you should move someplace warmer like MT :smile: we almost hit 50 last week...it was crazy


This weather doesn't keep me in I just throw on some extra clothes and keep moving snow, mainly because I don't have a choice 



GoatHammer said:


> supposed to get to -5° here in New Mexico!!! This will be the coldest I have been in since I was in Chicago for boot camp in 1995. Plus I am originally from East Texas so this cold stuff is hard for me.


Yea that has to be brutal on people that are not used to it, we at least have super heavy clothes for weather like this so its not so bad. 



ORROSS334 said:


> Hello Nation, my name is Blair Belding and I live in beautiful Bend, Oregon. I will be a Field Staffer and can't wait to get my hands on the Genetix and see what fun times can be had. I have had a great time watching these threads since the beginning and look forward to the future.


Welcome to the nation! 



SlingQueen said:


> Sorry about the late post...I'm Lynisa Hoem. I'm new to the Nation, but couldn't be more excited to have been selected for a staff member! I selected the Samari Cyborg, (I'm more comfortable with a longer bow, even hunted with my Hoyt Contender) and look forward to experiencing the other bows in the New Breed line. Our local range here in Billings, MT doesn't currently sell New Breed so I hope I get to show everyone what an awesome product you have. I've been busy with my side business (www.snaarchery.com) so you guys may have to prod me on occasion to get me on AT but I look forward to getting to know you all.


Welcome to the nation, I will check out your site when I have a second.


----------



## MasterG

GaBear said:


> Just make sure you keep it over there. Don't be bringing any of that stuff with you over this way. You saw what happened the last time you brung that stuff with you.


Well Bear had to postpone my trip to GA this week. Looks like the winter weather will miss you guys this trip? 

I am hoping to reschedule my trip for next week if possible and I see a slight chance for some more weather here in OKIE land. Hopefully it will not follow me to GA.


----------



## vtdiamond

Well its snowing again in Vermont, I dont think we need any more snow. I am going to shovel and would much rather be getting my new cyborg ready to shoot. I can't wait to recieve it and get shooting.


----------



## CardiacKid74

Hello everyone. I made it official today and joined the New Breed Nation as a staff shooter.

My name is Tim and I live in Southeastern Ohio in the small village of Bremen. I have been in archery since 1987. Looking forward to my new Cyborg. I went with the all black. I'm a lefty and it was nice to find out Kyle is also, so I know all New Breed bows are designed for us backwards shooters in mind..lol


----------



## CHobbs

CardiacKid74 said:


> Hello everyone. I made it official today and joined the New Breed Nation as a staff shooter.
> 
> My name is Tim and I live in Southeastern Ohio in the small village of Bremen. I have been in archery since 1987. Looking forward to my new Cyborg. I went with the all black. I'm a lefty and it was nice to find out Kyle is also, so I know all New Breed bows are designed for us backwards shooters in mind..lol


Welcome Tim...Officially!!!


----------



## CardiacKid74

Thanks for the official welcome..lol


----------



## bhtr3d

CardiacKid74 said:


> Hello everyone. I made it official today and joined the New Breed Nation as a staff shooter.
> 
> My name is Tim and I live in Southeastern Ohio in the small village of Bremen. I have been in archery since 1987. Looking forward to my new Cyborg. I went with the all black. I'm a lefty and it was nice to find out Kyle is also, so I know all New Breed bows are designed for us backwards shooters in mind..lol


Tim....Well for starters, your in great company with me ...with the same name....and being left handed................But always know this......We lefties are the only ones in our right mind.


----------



## GaBear

MasterG said:


> Well Bear had to postpone my trip to GA this week. Looks like the winter weather will miss you guys this trip?
> 
> I am hoping to reschedule my trip for next week if possible and I see a slight chance for some more weather here in OKIE land. Hopefully it will not follow me to GA.


Yeah Looks Like we dodged a Bullet There. If you make it over next week give me a holler.


----------



## GaBear

bhtr3d said:


> Tim....Well for starters, your in great company with me ...with the same name....and being left handed................But always know this......We lefties are the only ones in our right mind.


Thats debateable with you Tim...... Have you talk to Hal (Quickdraw) lately???


----------



## GaBear

CardiacKid74 said:


> Hello everyone. I made it official today and joined the New Breed Nation as a staff shooter.
> 
> My name is Tim and I live in Southeastern Ohio in the small village of Bremen. I have been in archery since 1987. Looking forward to my new Cyborg. I went with the all black. I'm a lefty and it was nice to find out Kyle is also, so I know all New Breed bows are designed for us backwards shooters in mind..lol


Congrats On making the Staff and Welcome to the Nation. The Cyborg is one Sweet Shootin Bow. Did you go with Solid or Splits?


----------



## bhtr3d

GaBear said:


> Thats debateable with you Tim...... Have you talk to Hal (Quickdraw) lately???


LOL....Nope I haven't ...is he back in the states now?


----------



## CardiacKid74

GaBear said:


> Thats debateable with you Tim...... Have you talk to Hal (Quickdraw) lately???





GaBear said:


> Congrats On making the Staff and Welcome to the Nation. The Cyborg is one Sweet Shootin Bow. Did you go with Solid or Splits?


I think Tim is a good guy. He split a room with a few of us at ATA. 

I ended up going with the solid limb and 60 lb limbs with a request for heavy 60 lb'ers if they have them. I normally shoot 70.. I can't wait to enjoy the 7.5" brace height and 37" A to A.


----------



## solocam9696

I went with the Genetix with 60 pound limbs.


----------



## GaBear

bhtr3d said:


> LOL....Nope I haven't ...is he back in the states now?


Don't know, I get E-mails from him every now and then. I figured you could tell me. Whats the weather looking like for this weekend so I know how to pack?


----------



## bhtr3d

GaBear said:


> Don't know, I get E-mails from him every now and then. I figured you could tell me. Whats the weather looking like for this weekend so I know how to pack?


Mostly going to be overcast for the pretty much the weekend. There might be a rain shower in the early morning saturday but that's about it now. The property drains very fast, and you don't know that it has rained the day after. So, just some hiking boots is about all ya need for footwear....... Temps....upper 60s....low 40s/upper 30s(maybe) as the low.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Welcome to the Nation Tim.


----------



## GaBear

bhtr3d said:


> Mostly going to be overcast for the pretty much the weekend. There might be a rain shower in the early morning saturday but that's about it now. The property drains very fast, and you don't know that it has rained the day after. So, just some hiking boots is about all ya need for footwear....... Temps....upper 60s....low 40s/upper 30s(maybe) as the low.


Pretty much like its been here just a few degrees warmer. As far as I know I'll be at the Newberry site around 10. Good Lord willing and the roads don't freeze before I can get out of town.


----------



## Ju5t H3R3

Hey Nation,
Not sure we are but we are going to miss this Fl Pro-AM. Jason, Clint, and I all have the Flu we are doing all we can do just to work.(Jason was the first one to get it and he is just getting better today, Clint got it tuesday and I woke up with it today)
So don't be disapointed if you don't see us we are really down about not seeing everyone, but we need to get well.
I hope the Nation understands and Good luck to all the Nation Shooters!! We will see everyone at the Next few shoots or atleast have a back up plan for a booth if Jason and I can't make it. We have some other company members doing other shows etc, so the timing was just not right to get a rush back up plan.
Talk to you soon,
Kyle


----------



## JAG

Y'all take care- get well soon.


----------



## GaBear

Kyle I know how much you guys look forward to going to the First ASA shoot of the year each year. The Nation will carry on without you, Jason and Clint being there. I'm sure Muscles will win one for the team. I plan on bringing home a check myself, No excuses this year......LOL


----------



## CHobbs

Get well soon Nation!


----------



## Deer Slayer I

contract sent in Jim Ingerson from Russell Pa plan on racking up som wins this year just shot a practice half vegas with my cyborg 300 27x will be shooting 3d with my genetix ready to rock!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Sweet!


----------



## chevy88

I know its a couple weeks away, but was wondering, will we get an email when our staff bows have been shipped or are they just going to show up at our door one of these days?


----------



## GaBear

you will recieve an e-mail from UPS tellng you its on its way and when to expect it.


----------



## nbacollins

Good Morning Nation!!! I hope that everyone going to sun shine state has a safe trip. And when u get their BEST of luck to you.


----------



## chevy88

I'm sorry, but I can't help but be anxious. I can't wait to get it and set it up so I can see how we are going to get along. My current genetix and I are a perfect match. I don't expect any difference in the new one. I know it was said 4-6 weeks. Any idea when some of us will start seeing them?


----------



## bowmedic

Your in the sam boat as me.. I cant wait either but I am getting thr Cyborg.. Pins and needles!


----------



## JAG

chevy88 said:


> I'm sorry, but I can't help but be anxious. I can't wait to get it and set it up so I can see how we are going to get along. My current genetix and I are a perfect match. I don't expect any difference in the new one. I know it was said 4-6 weeks. Any idea when some of us will start seeing them?


I think Kyle will be addressing that. I just went over orders with him, so he should have some news soon.


----------



## solocam9696

I would rather have Quality over Quanity any day in my book.


----------



## bowmedic

solocam9696 said:


> I would rather have Quality over Quanity any day in my book.


I totally Agree !


----------



## eliteFREAK

cant wait to get my payment in so my new genetix can be made so I can show it off out west here!


----------



## bowmedic

Third week of BWS ( bow wait syndrome) I have officially depleted my accessories fund. New rest, new sling, 2 dozen new arrows.....I may have to take out a loan before it gets here..LOL


----------



## vtdiamond

I am going through that same syndrome. I have all my parts for the new bow in a box just waiting to go on.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

It is a long wait I remember waiting for my bow that was one heck of a wait. I was waiting for mine when they first started up talk about anticipation!


----------



## JAG

I'm right there with ya'll..... i've seen pics of my riser, that made it worse.....


----------



## CardiacKid74

JAG said:


> I'm right there with ya'll..... i've seen pics of my riser, that made it worse.....


I'd rather be torchured than left in the dark..lol... Fingers crossed that Kyle has a few leftys ready and it speeds it up....


----------



## bowmedic

Well another box got the house... Not a big one just a rest...


----------



## MTNMAN5C

I'm right there with you guys!! Ordered 2 Trophy Taker Smackdowns, sent in my Hunter Hogg-It to become a Hogg-It with bulletproof pins, got some TT shuttle T-Locks for my B-Day...thinkin about a new 8" Doinker Hunter DISH in Vista...and now trying to decide on some new hunting arrows for this year. Wheeew


----------



## bowmedic

HOLY SMOKES! Got an email from UPS tonight. My Cyborg is SCHEDULED to be here tommorrow the 10th. Unfortunately there is a winter storm dropping in tonight and I bet its late. Thanks New Breed for getting my bow on its way! I am pumped!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

bowmedic said:


> HOLY SMOKES! Got an email from UPS tonight. My Cyborg is SCHEDULED to be here tommorrow the 10th. Unfortunately there is a winter storm dropping in tonight and I bet its late. Thanks New Breed for getting my bow on its way! I am pumped!


Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## vtdiamond

I got an email last night from UPS. My cyborg will be arriving on Monday. I think I might be taking that day off from work.


----------



## Kimberley

:whoo: I am so excited for you guys. Post Pics please....


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Kimberley said:


> :whoo: I am so excited for you guys. Post Pics please....


I would have to agree I remember the day mine showed up! Here is to your few days of sleepless nights and days that seem as though they are standing still :cheers:


----------



## JAG

bowmedic said:


> HOLY SMOKES! Got an email from UPS tonight. My Cyborg is SCHEDULED to be here tommorrow the 10th. Unfortunately there is a winter storm dropping in tonight and I bet its late. Thanks New Breed for getting my bow on its way! I am pumped!


 :thumbs_up yay!


----------



## ORROSS334

05_sprcrw said:


> Can't wait to see pics!


It's like waiting for my first born....... the excitement is hardly containable


----------



## JAG

just sent out an update to all staff... check your email.


----------



## GaBear

Got It Thanks


----------



## chevy88

Thanks for the update. I will do my best to get a pic your way soon.


----------



## solocam9696

Thank You for the update and I will take one as soon as I can get one.


----------



## CHobbs

JAG said:


> just sent out an update to all staff... check your email.


Got it. I'll have pics in tommorrow


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Got it Julie thanks :thumbs_up


----------



## bowmedic

Well got the updated shipping info this morning. As I predicted the weather slowed it down. Bows gonna be here tommorrow by the end of the day. Come on big brown truck!


----------



## MasterG

bowmedic said:


> Well got the updated shipping info this morning. As I predicted the weather slowed it down. Bows gonna be here tommorrow by the end of the day. Come on big brown truck!



Perfect timing for some good weather to get it set up and dialed in! IF you have any issues, you know how to get in touch with me!


----------



## bowmedic

PM your cell number.. I may have to make an emergency call!


----------



## kravguy

Pics sent out. Thanks Julie


----------



## MasterG

bowmedic said:


> PM your cell number.. I may have to make an emergency call!


Steve, you know there is something that I may have forgotten to tell you about Newbreeds?????? 

They are just like Lays potato chips and you cant just have ONE!!!!!!!!!!! 

Sorry about that my friend......


----------



## ORROSS334

Email sent in


----------



## 05_sprcrw

MasterG said:


> Steve, you know there is something that I may have forgotten to tell you about Newbreeds??????
> 
> They are just like Lays potato chips and you cant just have ONE!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Sorry about that my friend......


Isn't that the truth!


----------



## jamiepatterson

Hey NBA nation, I am pleased to be on the Staff also and hope to represent the company with the best of them. I shoot they Cyborg and have to say it is an awesome shooting bow. Can't wait to meet some of you guys at the shoots. Thanks, Jamie


----------



## solocam9696

Well one brown box arrived this evening. Still isnt helping the BWS but it takes a little edge off.


----------



## bowmedic

Yea, I can see that problem.. especially now that the better half is all over me bout getting her a bow like the one she was brainwashed with in Oklahoma City..." we have to find me one like Julies honey" Its only gonna get worse.LOL


----------



## solocam9696

Isnt that the truth


----------



## JAG

bowmedic said:


> Yea, I can see that problem.. especially now that the better half is all over me bout getting her a bow like the one she was brainwashed with in Oklahoma City..." we have to find me one like Julies honey" Its only gonna get worse.LOL


Brainwashed?? Lol hooey! All I said was, "go ahead and shoot it, you won't hurt it". She did and that is the end of the story. 

Shoot the bow, it will sell itself-


----------



## bowmedic

Haha I never said you brainwahsed her, unless you put the magic dust on the bow.. LOL And to think she was shy about shooting it at first. Now all others are compared to that one. LOL


----------



## bowmedic

what peeps are yall using on your Breeds? I have been using a G5 metapeep but read some things about them collapsing. Never had an issue before, just wondering if anyone else has.


----------



## solocam9696

I just got a speciality peep with apentaures I think thats how it spelled. Looks good and good craftsmanship


----------



## 05_sprcrw

bowmedic said:


> what peeps are yall using on your Breeds? I have been using a G5 metapeep but read some things about them collapsing. Never had an issue before, just wondering if anyone else has.


I personally like the predators view peep, it allows a lot of light in during those last critical minutes. I can still see through my peep before/past legal shooting hours here in NE.


----------



## bowmedic

New bow is in! At the house however and I am at the station. My wife is bringing it up for me to look at apparantly UPS did a number on the box. Bad enough the driver said " Well I hope nothing is damaged" THEY better hope its not damaged..


----------



## JAG

bowmedic said:


> New bow is in! At the house however and I am at the station. My wife is bringing it up for me to look at apparantly UPS did a number on the box. Bad enough the driver said " Well I hope nothing is damaged" THEY better hope its not damaged..


let me know.. hopefully its ok


----------



## 05_sprcrw

bowmedic said:


> New bow is in! At the house however and I am at the station. My wife is bringing it up for me to look at apparantly UPS did a number on the box. Bad enough the driver said " Well I hope nothing is damaged" THEY better hope its not damaged..


 I hate when that happens, it happened 3 times to me  just with usps however.


----------



## bowmedic

I am sure it is.. Wish I was home to get it set up, dialed in and ready to shoot for tommorrow..


----------



## bowmedic

Well good news! The boz was absolutely crushed on one corner. It was the corner the bow wasnt in. Bow is perfect. Looks great! Cant wait to get home tommorrow to put the rest on and the peep. Super Job guys. Thanks to JAG, and Master G for getting me involved with such a great company!


----------



## nbacollins

bowmedic said:


> Well good news! The boz was absolutely crushed on one corner. It was the corner the bow wasnt in. Bow is perfect. Looks great! Cant wait to get home tommorrow to put the rest on and the peep. Super Job guys. Thanks to JAG, and Master G for getting me involved with such a great company!


That is great news!! I hope that you love yours as much as i do mine. Good luck with it.


----------



## JAG

bowmedic said:


> Well good news! The boz was absolutely crushed on one corner. It was the corner the bow wasnt in. Bow is perfect. Looks great! Cant wait to get home tommorrow to put the rest on and the peep. Super Job guys. Thanks to JAG, and Master G for getting me involved with such a great company!


Let us know when you get it set up


----------



## MasterG

bowmedic said:


> Well good news! The boz was absolutely crushed on one corner. It was the corner the bow wasnt in. Bow is perfect. Looks great! Cant wait to get home tommorrow to put the rest on and the peep. Super Job guys. Thanks to JAG, and Master G for getting me involved with such a great company!


Awesome News, We are ready for Pics when you get it all set up! :thumbs_up


----------



## MasterG

bowmedic said:


> Well good news! The boz was absolutely crushed on one corner. It was the corner the bow wasnt in. Bow is perfect. Looks great! Cant wait to get home tommorrow to put the rest on and the peep. Super Job guys. Thanks to JAG, and Master G for getting me involved with such a great company!


Bowmedic, just keep in mind the disclaimer..... 

"Newbreed can not be held liable for the overwhelming need to purchase a Newbreed Bow after shooting one and the uncontrollable desire to purchase more after owning one!" :wink:


----------



## nbacollins

MasterG;
"Newbreed can not be held liable for the overwhelming need to purchase a Newbreed Bow after shooting one and the uncontrollable desire to purchase more after owning one!" :wink:[/QUOTE said:


> And it is the truth!!! I want another one Really bad and ive only had mine for a few months.


----------



## bowmedic

Got the bow set up this evening and after a few shots got her rough tuned to a real tight group at 20. Broke one nock ont eh first group so I was back to 3 shot groups. Fletched up some new arrows tonight and gonna put it through a course tommorrow at our local range. Thing shoots as good as I remember Master G's! Yea I can see where this is gonns get expensive, Mama a new bow, me another new bow.. wont be long Ill be outfitting my son with my hand me downs again..LOL


----------



## bowmedic

MasterG said:


> Bowmedic, just keep in mind the disclaimer.....
> 
> "Newbreed can not be held liable for the overwhelming need to purchase a Newbreed Bow after shooting one and the uncontrollable desire to purchase more after owning one!" :wink:


 I see a need for a 12 step program, or at least another part time job..LOL!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Can't wait to see the bow all set up and there is a need to buy more that is for sure. I feel like every time I see a good deal that I need to buy it. 

I just finished fletching up some arrows for my GF's Nemesis I am really happy with how they turned out I will post up some pics when they are dry. I decided to have her try out the new Vap arrows. The only thing I have to complain about the arrow so far is the predator inserts don't fit in the shaft as tight as I would like them to, the taper matches the arrow great but they just are not that snug in the arrow.


----------



## MasterG

bowmedic said:


> I see a need for a 12 step program, or at least another part time job..LOL!


Hey Steve, just think I will have a NEW Split limb Cyborg to tease you with pretty soon!!!!!!! Wait until your wife gets to see Jag's newest addition, which is also coming soon....! Hey it is just money we can make more tomorrow, Right....LOL


----------



## bowmedic

Yea, I have to keep Karen away for it or she will want that one too! I thknk she is wishing I hadnt bought her the new 6mm remington rifle and got her a Genetix instead. I am at work today but hope to paper tune and get some of the movement oujt of my arrows. I sgot decent consdidering it was the first time on the course with a new bow this year. Make more money...LOL how many jobs do I need ?LOL


----------



## 05_sprcrw

bowmedic said:


> Yea, I have to keep Karen away for it or she will want that one too! I thknk she is wishing I hadnt bought her the new 6mm remington rifle and got her a Genetix instead. I am at work today but hope to paper tune and get some of the movement oujt of my arrows. I sgot decent consdidering it was the first time on the course with a new bow this year. Make more money...LOL how many jobs do I need ?LOL


That was what happened when Amelia saw my bow, needless to say she got a Nemesis for Christmas. It was tough getting her to hold out that long she kept wanting to buy one herself.


----------



## bowmedic

If anybody runs across a genetix with 40 pounds limbs holla.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I will definitely do that for ya :thumbs_up


----------



## solocam9696

Well everything is here except for stabs for the Genetix hope everything works as good as it looks.


----------



## bowmedic

I havent seen a New Breed yet that didnt lok good. Either set-up or naked..LOL Had a couple of local guys that shoot pro class handle my bow this weekend and both were impressed. The most senior one asked if they were still looking for shooters. Word is traveling fast about the nation!


----------



## MasterG

bowmedic said:


> I havent seen a New Breed yet that didnt lok good. Either set-up or naked..LOL Had a couple of local guys that shoot pro class handle my bow this weekend and both were impressed. The most senior one asked if they were still looking for shooters. Word is traveling fast about the nation!


Yep, look'in Good is just what they do! :shade:


----------



## JAG

Decals are ready! http://onestringer.com/index.php?page=mods/Products/itemdetail&itemid=1146


----------



## bhtr3d

Ordered up my 16in decal for the back window


----------



## CHobbs

Those look sweet! I'm gonna order a couple!


----------



## CardiacKid74

If any of the staffers take up Harvest Time on the offer and dont have a way to get them cut and fletched let me know. Bart can ship them to me and I can get them set-up for you..


----------



## nbacollins

JAG said:


> Decals are ready! http://onestringer.com/index.php?page=mods/Products/itemdetail&itemid=1146


Sweet!!!! I like them all.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

CardiacKid74 said:


> If any of the staffers take up Harvest Time on the offer and dont have a way to get them cut and fletched let me know. Bart can ship them to me and I can get them set-up for you..


I would like to add I will help the nation out with fletching, just send me shafts and vanes. I will build them the same way I build mine, square both ends and the insert, spine test each one for the heavy side of spine, index heavy side of spine with the cock vane for consistent arrow flight with bh's, install arrow wraps if you choose to do so, and fletch them with whatever vanes are sent (straight, offset, and helical).


----------



## JAG

05_sprcrw said:


> I would like to add I will help the nation out with fletching, just send me shafts and vanes. I will build them the same way I build mine, square both ends and the insert, spine test each one for the heavy side of spine, index heavy side of spine with the cock vane for consistent arrow flight with bh's, install arrow wraps if you choose to do so, and fletch them with whatever vanes are sent (straight, offset, and helical).


Thanks you guys!!!


----------



## jamesbalog

ahh, the suspense is killing. i cant wait to get this bow in my hands


----------



## Kimberley

Happy Birthday Rattlesnake.....ccasion16::59:ccasion13:


----------



## 05_sprcrw

No problem Jag :thumbs_up I love fletching arrows so its playing time for me.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Happy belated birthday Rattler.


----------



## GaBear

05_sprcrw said:


> happy belated birthday rattler.


x 2


----------



## bowmedic

Spring has sprung! Turkeys season is around the corner.. Cant waitt o put an arrow through a long beard with the Breed!


----------



## Kimberley

Bear

Finally after 4 weeks, shot a good enough score (291) in league. I was struggling with using a lens for the first time. But managed to YES beat rattler by 3 points.lol That my dear only happens once a year so I must savor the flavor...Hope the weather has gotten better for you. We just saw 8 inches on Sunday and 4 more yesterday.....YUCK!!! Snow can go away now. Lot of protesting on our capitol the last few weeks. I was working up there and it was a mess with people. Hope they get it staightened out before teachers loose thier jobs. TTyl


----------



## RattleSnake1

Yep! Kimmy gave threw me beatin the other day, but it happens. To all staff with a 2011 Genetix; I have a brand new set of Red & Dark Brown Astro Flight strings I need to get rid of. I screwed up when I ordered, and these won't fit my 2010.:doh:
PM me if interested.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

RattleSnake1 said:


> Yep! Kimmy gave threw me beatin the other day, but it happens. To all staff with a 2011 Genetix; I have a brand new set of Red & Dark Brown Astro Flight strings I need to get rid of. I screwed up when I ordered, and these won't fit my 2010.:doh:
> PM me if interested.


Hate when that happens :doh: I am sure someone will take you up on the offer.


----------



## GaBear

Kimberley said:


> Bear
> 
> Finally after 4 weeks, shot a good enough score (291) in league. I was struggling with using a lens for the first time. But managed to YES beat rattler by 3 points.lol That my dear only happens once a year so I must savor the flavor...Hope the weather has gotten better for you. We just saw 8 inches on Sunday and 4 more yesterday.....YUCK!!! Snow can go away now. Lot of protesting on our capitol the last few weeks. I was working up there and it was a mess with people. Hope they get it staightened out before teachers loose thier jobs. TTyl


Well It Happens from time to time that the great ones must fall. The weather has been great the last few weeks here. Went to the First leg of the IBO SOuthern Triple Crown last weekend and they had Temps in the 80's. Man it felt great just did not expect to see Ticks out that early. Don't worry Spring will be here soon.


----------



## SlingQueen

Kimberley, 
Thanks for the PM. Here's my current set up...I'm waiting on Wicked1 strings that will have red, bright yellow and black. Then I may order some other wraps to go with the new vanes from Duravane. I'm definately ordering some of those decals as well! They look awesome!








Shot this weekend at local Five-spot. Came in second but it wasn't the bow's fault. Can't wait to get some more practice in with this bow! Had lots of comments and interest in my Cyborg! Will keep you updated....


----------



## Kimberley

Sling Queen

Wow that Cyborg looks Hot! I think the strings will make it pop. That sling looks amazing on there too. Good luck with the X's girl. Yes Mindy does a great job on the decals and wraps.

We have a Cyborg in the shop right now. Only problem is it is a 31" draw so I can't shoot it. lol Gorilla size.

So you said you are a 25.5DL how is the 26 working? Or are you getting your cables done to get you back to 25.5DL? Just wondering ...Have fun. K

Bear 

Send some of that heat this way!!! K


----------



## GaBear

Kimberley said:


> Bear
> 
> Send some of that heat this way!!! K


Ok You should be getting some up there in the next few weeks. I've got the blower turned up on high. I just hope it holds out.......LOL


----------



## jamesbalog

Quick question. For the guys who have already recieved this years bow how long did it take from when the order was plaved until the bow showed up? I'm riht at 4 weeks and the suspense is killing me. I'm so anxious to get this bow in my hands


----------



## bowmedic

Mine was a little over 4 i think . I ordered a Cyborg though.


----------



## jamesbalog

bowmedic said:


> Mine was a little over 4 i think . I ordered a Cyborg though.


Well hopefully mine shows itself soon


----------



## GaBear

Depending on what Options you ordered on your bow it can take 4 to 8 weeks.


----------



## JAG

jamesbalog said:


> Well hopefully mine shows itself soon


Cams were in stock for the Cyborg. Genetix will have the new cam and they have to be made, so they are taking longer. I believe they are waiting on the next order of cams, so it may be a bit


----------



## solocam9696

Sounds great to me quality over quantity any day sounds good to me.


----------



## bowmedic

It will be well worth the wait.. Trust me!


----------



## jamesbalog

Just hope it makes it before turkey season


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

:bump:


----------



## SlingQueen

Kimberley said:


> Sling Queen
> 
> Wow that Cyborg looks Hot! I think the strings will make it pop. That sling looks amazing on there too. Good luck with the X's girl. Yes Mindy does a great job on the decals and wraps.
> 
> We have a Cyborg in the shop right now. Only problem is it is a 31" draw so I can't shoot it. lol Gorilla size.
> 
> So you said you are a 25.5DL how is the 26 working? Or are you getting your cables done to get you back to 25.5DL? Just wondering ...Have fun. K


The 26DL is just fine, I'm sticking with it since I did fine in competition. Can't wait to see how the Cyborg does at our local 3D shoot coming up!!


----------



## MTNMAN5C

SlingQueen said:


> The 26DL is just fine, I'm sticking with it since I did fine in competition. Can't wait to see how the Cyborg does at our local 3D shoot coming up!!


SlingQueen...When is your local 3D shoot in Billings? I almost went to the shoot in Laurel last weekend, but went to the 2-dayer in Havre instead...good thing it was indoors because it was a windy bugger


----------



## SlingQueen

MTNMAN5C said:


> SlingQueen...When is your local 3D shoot in Billings? I almost went to the shoot in Laurel last weekend, but went to the 2-dayer in Havre instead...good thing it was indoors because it was a windy bugger


Yes, the wind was a bugger! We decided not to go to the Laurel shoot as well because of the weather. Billings shoot is the 20th of March, hope to see you there!


----------



## JAG

it wont be long now folks... they are busy, busy, busy at the factory... 

its going to be a great year!


----------



## solocam9696

I sure bet this year will be rocking.


----------



## bhtr3d

Newbreed Staff......I have a two room suite for Paris Tx. Friday / Saturday ..... If anyone wants to split the costs.....Let me know


----------



## JAG

i wanted to update you on the members of our staff. There are still a few that i'm waiting for final paperwork before they are added.


2011 Official New Breed Archery Field Staff - 

Caleb Hobbs - CO, Chris Collins - GA, Jack Craig - IL, Brandon Langenfeld - IL, Charles Potts Jr - MD, Ron Garstka - MI, Joe Crawford - MO, Nick Enblom - MT, Matthew Fears - NM, James Balog - OH, Paul Frantz - PA, Blair Belding - OR, William Reynolds - VA, and our International Field Staff member Glenn McIntosh - Australia


----------



## JAG

2011 Shooting Staff - 

Dustin West - NE, Chris	Dunaway - WV, Shawn Glenn - IN, Tim Gurewicz - OH, Lynisa Hoem - MT, Brian Hundley - NC, Michele Hundley - NC, David Ingerson - NY, Daniel King - MO, Steve Seals - TX, Michael Stratton - VT, Toby	Vertein - WI, Kimberley	Wolff - WI, and International Shooting staff Twan van der Kruijs - Netherlansds.


we have a few more to add soon, just waiting on the final paperwork.


----------



## JAG

We Truely appreciate the dealers adding staff members to the Nation - this list will continue to grow, and I apologize if I have missed anyone.

Dealer Staff - Norm McHenry, Bryan Cox and Bill Cox with John's Custom Archery - NC, Jim Ingerson with Wild Wing Sporters - PA, Mike Gutafson and Brian Batchler with Dakota Archery - OH


----------



## solocam9696

Thanks JAG for the update.


----------



## CHobbs

Good work Nation!! This year is gonna ROCK!!!


----------



## JAG

and Here are the Factory Staff members - 


Gerald Bridges, Tom Boatwright, Tanner Boatwright, Jerome Peterson, Larry Daniels, James Daniels, Robin Green,
Derek	Draper, Nick Meinert, Steven	Bradley, Tim Wanat, David Miller, Jeff Butler, Jeff Buttolph, Vaughan McLain,
Jeremy Odom, Jack Cox, Jamie Patterson, Joe Hamilton, Matt Kennedy, Ammie Kennedy, Dean Morris, Randy Green,
Julie Gordon, Tony Gordon, and Gary Jones


----------



## nbacollins

Jag, I want to thank you again for let'n me be a part of the Field Staff. I hope that I can make the Nation as proud of me as I am it..


----------



## JAG

nbacollins said:


> Jag, I want to thank you again for let'n me be a part of the Field Staff. I hope that I can make the Nation as proud of me as I am it..


You're doing a fine job Chris! Keeping 'Ol Ghost and Bearbreath on their toes is no easy task!


----------



## bowmedic

Yea Jag, thanks for all your hard work and the support of you and Master G. Its nice to have such great help a phone call or a short drive away!


----------



## JAG

Guys & Gals, check your email... two new staff only offers today.


----------



## JAG

bowmedic said:


> Yea Jag, thanks for all your hard work and the support of you and Master G. Its nice to have such great help a phone call or a short drive away!


You are soo welcome, we love this company and the bows they make, so we are happy to help where ever we can.


----------



## bowmedic

Sweet! The opportunities keep on coming!


----------



## CHobbs

Those are some sweet new deals!!!


----------



## ORROSS334

Yes Jag thanx for putting up with the delays and getting this going..... can't wait to start shooting with my new Genetix


----------



## 05_sprcrw

+1 Julie thanks for all the effort you are putting in :thumbs_up


----------



## solocam9696

X2 Julie thank you for everything and a great company like New Breed for doing this and I believe this will be a rocking year for New Breed.


----------



## bhtr3d

Unity -Unite question. Factory shooters.....Those of us that have the first newbreed nation shooter shirts..... For Monroe ASA..... Let's all wear them on Saturday.....What do you all think???


----------



## Ju5t H3R3

05_sprcrw said:


> +1 Julie thanks for all the effort you are putting in :thumbs_up


+100 for jag and masterg! Without out them it would have been hard to get the team together and keeping you all so well informed. Not to mention all the cool deals they have gotten for the staff this year!!
knkn


----------



## JAG

bhtr3d said:


> Unity -Unite question. Factory shooters.....Those of us that have the first newbreed nation shooter shirts..... For Monroe ASA..... Let's all wear them on Saturday.....What do you all think???


Yes, If you have them, please wear them. The new shooter shirts have been promised by or before April 1. So, we will probably just bring them to Paris for pickup, and then hand out the rest at the next event..some may ship with bows.. we will get them to you! There are a few that did not get their orders in on time for the first run, so there's will be late. 
Thank you all for being patient with us. Lots of hiccups along the way this way with this years new staff program, but I promise, next year we will have things running much smoother and earlier. Thanks guys!


----------



## nbacollins

JAG said:


> Yes, If you have them, please wear them. The new shooter shirts have been promised by or before April 1. So, we will probably just bring them to Paris for pickup, and then hand out the rest at the next event..some may ship with bows.. we will get them to you! There are a few that did not get their orders in on time for the first run, so there's will be late.
> Thank you all for being patient with us. Lots of hiccups along the way this way with this years new staff program, but I promise, next year we will have things running much smoother and earlier. Thanks guys!


Can the Field Staff get a shirt? And if so how much?


----------



## JAG

nbacollins said:


> Can the Field Staff get a shirt? And if so how much?


Shooting shirts will be available to the Nation soon. I am working with the supplier now to get an online order form up and running. I don't know the cost yet.


----------



## vtdiamond

After two weeks of delays, sick kids and overtime at work, I finally got to shoot my new cyborg. All I can say is wow. The bow shoots amazing and tunes very easily. A couple guys at the club, they are die hard PSE guys, kept looking my bow over. Then they drew it back and were very impressed. Thanks for the great bow and the oppurtunity to represent a great product.


----------



## JAG

Great to hear that.... i think some people may think its like a broken record, but that is what everybody says about these bows.. there just that good.


----------



## bowmedic

Like Master Gtold me.." Just shoot it , thats all it takes"


----------



## solocam9696

Everybody going to the ASA shoot have fun, win big, and be safe traveling to and from.


----------



## GaBear

solocam9696 said:


> Everybody going to the ASA shoot have fun, win big, and be safe traveling to and from.


The same From me. Wish I could have Gone.


----------



## Kimberley

Good luck to the New Breed Team...


----------



## nbacollins

Best of luck to Ghost and the rest of the Nation!!!!!!


----------



## Breathn

Hey congrats to all the NBA staff..I have sold a lot of these bows since they came out and everyone always gives me great feedback on them..I have 3 NBA shop shooter shooting for me now Bill Cox,Brian Cox and Norm McHenry..With that said I am going to give all NBA staff dicounted prices on strings or strings and tuning work..I am sure Kyle and JAG wont mind this. So if any of you ever need any help just shoot me a pm..


----------



## CHobbs

Breathn said:


> Hey congrats to all the NBA staff..I have sold a lot of these bows since they came out and everyone always gives me great feedback on them..I have 3 NBA shop shooter shooting for me now Bill Cox,Brian Cox and Norm McHenry..With that said I am going to give all NBA staff dicounted prices on strings or strings and tuning work..I am sure Kyle and JAG wont mind this. So if any of you ever need any help just shoot me a pm..


Awesome man!! That is good lookin out! I'm sure EVERYONE will appreciate it!


----------



## GoatHammer

Just wanted to say thanks to New Breed Nation, Julie, and Ken for letting me shoot for NBA. Looking to bring home some of these NM species to the NBA trophy room. I also wanted to say thanks to Dustin as well, you are an awesome dude and can't wait to see some more of your work on BH's.

Matt


----------



## JAG

Breathn said:


> Hey congrats to all the NBA staff..I have sold a lot of these bows since they came out and everyone always gives me great feedback on them..I have 3 NBA shop shooter shooting for me now Bill Cox,Brian Cox and Norm McHenry..With that said I am going to give all NBA staff dicounted prices on strings or strings and tuning work..I am sure Kyle and JAG wont mind this. So if any of you ever need any help just shoot me a pm..


Thanks a bunch!


----------



## JAG

We got some great new special deals for our staff this weekend. Watch your email later this week.


----------



## bowmedic

Sweet! Cant wait to see them.


----------



## GaBear

More Goodies......... I don't know if I can handle It...........OH YEAH!!!!!!!!


----------



## CardiacKid74

JAG said:


> We got some great new special deals for our staff this weekend. Watch your email later this week.





GaBear said:


> More Goodies......... I don't know if I can handle It...........OH YEAH!!!!!!!!


Yeah I was stoked at the last one and plan of taking advantage of it tomorrow! Cant wait to see whats in the works!


----------



## Ju5t H3R3

WAY COOL!! thanks John!!
kn


Breathn said:


> Hey congrats to all the NBA staff..I have sold a lot of these bows since they came out and everyone always gives me great feedback on them..I have 3 NBA shop shooter shooting for me now Bill Cox,Brian Cox and Norm McHenry..With that said I am going to give all NBA staff dicounted prices on strings or strings and tuning work..I am sure Kyle and JAG wont mind this. So if any of you ever need any help just shoot me a pm..


----------



## FlyingDutchmen

Finally fletched my new arrows.. with the nice wraps


----------



## GaBear

FlyingDutchmen said:


> Finally fletched my new arrows.. with the nice wraps


Sweet Lookin Wraps. Hope to have my new ones coming soon!!!!!


----------



## solocam9696

Sweet looking wraps


----------



## RattleSnake1

GaBear said:


> Sweet Lookin Wraps. Hope to have my new ones coming soon!!!!!


They DO look good! I'm sure you'll love your new ones Bear; Mindy always does a fantastic job. She said they're sending out the new decals as fast as they can print them too!:thumb:


----------



## JAG

RattleSnake1 said:


> They DO look good! I'm sure you'll love your new ones Bear; Mindy always does a fantastic job. She said they're sending out the new decals as fast as they can print them too!:thumb:


 Great people at Onestringer.. Love my wraps, lots of compliments on them.


----------



## bowmedic

Ordered some New breed decals. They look good!


----------



## ORROSS334

JAG said:


> We got some great new special deals for our staff this weekend. Watch your email later this week.


So far I have taken advatage of both and very excited to see what is in store


----------



## CHobbs

Just got my new bow case and truck decals in today. They look sweet!!


----------



## ORROSS334

ttt can't believe this was on the second page..... Everyone get their bows yet? the waiting is killing me with anticipation


----------



## nbacollins

ORROSS334 said:


> ttt can't believe this was on the second page..... Everyone get their bows yet? the waiting is killing me with anticipation


Had to wait this week or maybe next week to order mine. Can't wait to get it ordered so I can start the wait on it.


----------



## CHobbs

ORROSS334 said:


> ttt can't believe this was on the second page..... Everyone get their bows yet? the waiting is killing me with anticipation


Still waitin on mine. Probably a couple of weeks out still. I'm going nuts here at the house!!!


----------



## JAG

Shooting staff shirts have been ordered and now ALL of the nation members can own one.

http://rayjus.com/newbreed


----------



## JAG




----------



## bhtr3d

AWESOME.....Even have long sleeves.....and hoodies as well TOTALLY AWESOME LOOKING


----------



## ORROSS334

Just heard one of the pro shops will be putting in to carry New Breed. Glad they have a new owner and glad to get the word out west about these bows.....


----------



## JAG

ORROSS334 said:


> Just heard one of the pro shops will be putting in to carry New Breed. Glad they have a new owner and glad to get the word out west about these bows.....


Very good news!!!


----------



## FlyingDutchmen

Became national champion today in the highest compound class.. It was at 18 meters. 
This championship was the final game after the rayon (became 2nd) and regional (became first)
Nice to close the indoor saison like this.


----------



## Kimberley

Congrats FlyingDutchmen


----------



## bhtr3d

FlyingDutchmen said:


> Became national champion today in the highest compound class.. It was at 18 meters.
> This championship was the final game after the rayon (became 2nd) and regional (became first)
> Nice to close the indoor saison like this.


Awesome Job ....CONGRADS


----------



## Ghost 133

FlyingDutchmen said:


> Became national champion today in the highest compound class.. It was at 18 meters.
> This championship was the final game after the rayon (became 2nd) and regional (became first)
> Nice to close the indoor saison like this.


Congratulations Hoss. Get some pictures of the awards to Kyle so he can add them to the list. If you check over the last year that list is kind of impressive.


----------



## GaBear

FlyingDutchmen said:


> Became national champion today in the highest compound class.. It was at 18 meters.
> This championship was the final game after the rayon (became 2nd) and regional (became first)
> Nice to close the indoor saison like this.


Congrats Dutchmen!!!!!!!


----------



## ORROSS334

FlyingDutchmen said:


> Became national champion today in the highest compound class.. It was at 18 meters.
> This championship was the final game after the rayon (became 2nd) and regional (became first)
> Nice to close the indoor saison like this.


Way to go that is some impressive shooting


----------



## MasterG

FlyingDutchmen said:


> Became national champion today in the highest compound class.. It was at 18 meters.
> This championship was the final game after the rayon (became 2nd) and regional (became first)
> Nice to close the indoor saison like this.


Awesome, Congrats!!


----------



## vtdiamond

Congrats, great shooting.


----------



## JAG

Wow.. Great shooting Twan! Soo glad you are part of the Nation!


----------



## mpriester

Congratulations Twan, its a well deserved honor. Mike


----------



## FlyingDutchmen

Thanks for the compliments...

I had a nice sleep and some beer 
(And a headache the day after)

The Cyborg is doing great and the custom stringset I got from Mike also.
Thanks guys/girls


----------



## 05_sprcrw

FlyingDutchmen said:


> Became national champion today in the highest compound class.. It was at 18 meters.
> This championship was the final game after the rayon (became 2nd) and regional (became first)
> Nice to close the indoor saison like this.


Great shooting! Congrats


----------



## solocam9696

Great shooting and Congrats to you Dutchmen. Headache should be worth it.


----------



## charliep

Back up to the top!


----------



## bowmedic

The Nation grows with every win and good showing at a shoot! Way to go!


----------



## CardiacKid74

Here is my cyborg.


----------



## CardiacKid74

not sure why that arrows photo didnt work


----------



## 05_sprcrw

That is a good looking rig Tim :thumbs_up


----------



## Archieup

Great looking bow!


----------



## SlingQueen

Just wanted to show off my newly wrapped and fletched arrows.


----------



## Ju5t H3R3

Very Cool!! you guys and gals are really dressing up out bows and your arrows nicely!!!
kn



SlingQueen said:


> Just wanted to show off my newly wrapped and fletched arrows.


----------



## ORROSS334

SlingQueen said:


> Just wanted to show off my newly wrapped and fletched arrows.


Good looking hole punchers there. So what do you think of those fletchings?


----------



## JAG

i sure do like those! I saw those vanes up close and they are awesome!


----------



## bowmedic

I sent in for a sample of those vanes. I may switch to those myself.


----------



## CHobbs

Just got a notification from UPS.........Big Brown Truck should be here next Wednesday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Happy day, Happy day!!


----------



## ORROSS334

CHobbs said:


> Just got a notification from UPS.........Big Brown Truck should be here next Wednesday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Happy day, Happy day!!


Yes great news indeed, gonna see the brown truck on friday for me. WAHOO.


----------



## Kimberley

ORROSS334 said:


> Yes great news indeed, gonna see the brown truck on friday for me. WAHOO.


Me too!!! Got my Genetix!!! I couldn't wait for my Staff bow because I am a brat. Toby got it ready for me, the second arrow was a bullseye. Can't wait to play with it all day today. LOL Thankyou so much for your fast work Kyle and Nation. Two more weeks of league then Off for my qualifier in April. I got one thing to say about the Genetix, if you don't have one you are missing out. Thank You again Nation for all your work, you are the best.


----------



## GaBear

Which Qualifier are you going to Kimberly?


----------



## Kimberley

M.A.C. qualifier.


----------



## GaBear

Kimberley said:


> M.A.C. qualifier.


Dang thought you maybe coming to the South to shoot the Final leg of the STC to Qualify for the IBO worlds.


----------



## Kimberley

GaBear said:


> Dang thought you maybe coming to the South to shoot the Final leg of the STC to Qualify for the IBO worlds.


I could of done that this month but didn't have a bow to shoot with. NP will get there next year! Are you shooting this weekend?


----------



## GaBear

Kimberley said:


> I could of done that this month but didn't have a bow to shoot with. NP will get there next year! Are you shooting this weekend?


If work does not call I'm hoping to go and shoot a Local 3-D shoot Sunday


----------



## Kimberley

GoodLuck Bear. I am going out now to shoot first light with my new baby.


----------



## GaBear

Kimberley said:


> GoodLuck Bear. I am going out now to shoot first light with my new baby.


Good Luck!!! I've got a Birthday Party to go to at NBA Collins House later today. Gonna shoot some over at his house.


----------



## Kimberley

Bear what is max proformance with 25inch draw, 56 lbs in an arrow (fps)? This is my hunting rig.

Happy Birthday NBA Collins from Kim and Toby.


----------



## GaBear

Would have to know what Arrow weighs??? ruff figure 266fps



Kimberley said:


> Bear what is max proformance with 25inch draw, 56 lbs in an arrow (fps)?


----------



## Kimberley

GaBear said:


> Would have to know what Arrow weighs??? ruff figure 266fps


I thought you would pick me out one. lol


----------



## GaBear

Kimberley said:


> I thought you would pick me out one. lol


Ruff Figure was with an arrow weighing in at 5 Gr per inch. You would really need to hit Ghost up with that Question. He is the figures guy. I can just ruff guess.


----------



## Kimberley

Bear is there something wrong with this Genetix???


----------



## Kimberley

LOL dang ol'girl won't let me outside the X ring!!!!! Can I get a refund?:jksign:

Its Awesome been shooting all day.


----------



## Ghost 133

GaBear said:


> Ruff Figure was with an arrow weighing in at 5 Gr per inch. You would really need to hit Ghost up with that Question. He is the figures guy. I can just ruff guess.


Do you already have arrows you are going to use? If so let me know what they are and the total weight. I can get you close on the speed. If you have not decided on arrows there are several real good options.


----------



## Kimberley

Ghost 133 said:


> Do you already have arrows you are going to use? If so let me know what they are and the total weight. I can get you close on the speed. If you have not decided on arrows there are several real good options.


I am up for options! Right now I am shooting a V3 pink Victory Cut at 25.75" weighs 330gr. 500's. Willing to change.

She is a light 60.I will have it close to max by end of the week.

Thanks For all your help guys.


----------



## Ghost 133

Kimberley said:


> I am up for options! Right now I am shooting a V3 pink Victory Cut at 25.75" weighs 330gr. 500's. Willing to change.
> 
> She is a light 60.I will have it close to max by end of the week.
> 
> Thanks For all your help guys.


I dont think there is a need to change unless you want to. If your draw was longer I would have been trying to convince you to go to a little stiffer shaft but I think you will be OK. Be sure and check your flight on paper as well as outside with walkback tuning. If they fly good stick with em. I think Bear is close on his ruff guess. If you do get it to 60# I think you will be @ 270 or maybe a touch more with that arrow.


----------



## charliep

New Threads on the UC Split Genetix...Now I need to get a matching sling:shade:


----------



## CHobbs

Sharp lookin charliep!!!


----------



## Kimberley

My new hunting rig! The big boys will stop to see this one. Kyle pimped mine out for me.


----------



## GaBear

Very Sharp Lookin Bow There CharlieP


charliep said:


> New Threads on the UC Split Genetix...Now I need to get a matching sling:shade:


----------



## GaBear

Kimberley said:


> My new hunting rig! The big boys will stop to see this one. Kyle pimped mine out for me.


Now Thats a Rig any Buck or Doe would be proud of. NIZE lookin Bow There Kimberly


----------



## Ju5t H3R3

How's she shooting and what about the poundage? Close?
kn



Kimberley said:


> My new hunting rig! The big boys will stop to see this one. Kyle pimped mine out for me.


----------



## RattleSnake1

Ju5t H3R3 said:


> How's she shooting and what about the poundage? Close?
> kn


 When I checked it out; everything was spot on Kyle.:thumb: I had to take it down 2 turns for her at first because she had gotten used to shooting lighter poundage for spots. One turn has already been put back, and I believe the other won't be far behind. I'll let her give her further thoughts and initial reactions to playing with her first New Breed for a WHOLE day while I was at work.


----------



## JAG

Great looking bows Kimberly and Charlie!


----------



## JAG

Charlie, what is that Limbdriver called? Ive not seen one like that before.


----------



## Kimberley

Thanks everyone. This Genetix is sick! Smooth as silk. I may have seen a kick of two. Like Ghost said to put it thru paper. Fast and spot on. I can't get out of the Xring seriously. I shot all day from sun up till Toby got home at 4pm. Well some house work too ;(. Holds firm no valley to the wall just smooth all the way back and an awesome end result. She is a sweetie. Can't wait to show her off at the club today. Thank you again Nation. Kyle the poundage is perfect you were right on.


----------



## Kimberley

Sorry Charlie, Nice Rig!

I have a better Stab for it but I was wanting to shoot it Now. lol with pink on the weights.

Jag you were right, I have no need for the Equalizer....


----------



## charliep

Can't let my daughter see this...She would love it.




Kimberley said:


> My new hunting rig! The big boys will stop to see this one. Kyle pimped mine out for me.


----------



## charliep

JAG said:


> Charlie, what is that Limbdriver called? Ive not seen one like that before.



Julie, It's a regular limbdriver with a adapter to use a string and not the cord.


----------



## bowmedic

If your going to Paris, What class are you shooting in?


----------



## JAG

bowmedic said:


> if your going to paris, what class are you shooting in?


k40


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Great looking bow Kimberly :thumbs_up Kyle did great that bow is a head turner for sure.


----------



## solocam9696

Great looking bow Kimberly. Brown truck said mine should be here today. Can't wait.


----------



## MasterG

bowmedic said:


> If your going to Paris, What class are you shooting in?


Hunter


----------



## Ju5t H3R3

The bench.... Injured shoulder..... I guess that means I can talk more LOL!!
kn


----------



## Kimberley

Thanks Guys. She is sweet.


----------



## Kimberley

solocam9696 said:


> Great looking bow Kimberly. Brown truck said mine should be here today. Can't wait.


I hate the wait.....lol But so worth the agony.

Solocam did you get her together?


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Ju5t H3R3 said:


> The bench.... Injured shoulder..... I guess that means I can talk more LOL!!
> kn


That is a bummer Kyle hopefully it heals quickly for you.


----------



## solocam9696

Got it yesterday and man what a looker. She isn't put together yet. But I should have it by Saturday. Can't wait to put some arrows through it.


----------



## Kimberley

charliep said:


> Can't let my daughter see this...She would love it.


Just buy her One, Kyle loves putting the girl ones together.:teeth:

He needs to rest his shoulder. Perfect for recovery.


----------



## CardiacKid74

I have a question about e-clips. Do all the archery mfg's use the same size? Looks like 3/16 is it?


----------



## bowmedic

Thats Ok . My wife may not shoot either, She is having some vascular work done on her legs....It will still be a good time!


----------



## solocam9696

Well I put a rest and d loop on her yesterday evening. Few old arrows and oh my goodness. This bow is a machine. Now have finish the setup.


----------



## JAG

The complete list !


JAG said:


> i wanted to update you on the members of our staff. There are still a few that i'm waiting for final paperwork before they are added.
> 
> 
> 2011 Official New Breed Archery Field Staff -
> 
> Caleb Hobbs - CO, Chris Collins - GA, Jack Craig - IL, Brandon Langenfeld - IL, Trina Sue and William Riggs - AZ, Charles Potts Jr - MD, Ron Garstka - MI, Joe Crawford - MO, Nick Enblom - MT, Matthew Fears - NM, James Balog - OH, Paul Frantz - PA, Blair Belding - OR, William Reynolds - VA, and our International Field Staff member Glenn McIntosh - Australia


----------



## JAG

Updated today - this is it.. the official shooting staff.


JAG said:


> 2011 Shooting Staff -
> 
> Dee Simmons- MT, Tina and Sequoyah Williams - OK, Dustin West - NE, Chris	Dunaway - WV, Shawn Glenn - IN, Tim Gurewicz - OH, Lynisa Hoem - MT, Brian Hundley - NC, Michele Hundley - NC, David Ingerson - NY, Daniel King - MO, Steve Seals - TX, Michael Stratton - VT, Toby	Vertein - WI, Kimberley	Wolff - WI, and International Shooting staff Twan van der Kruijs - Netherlansds.
> 
> 
> we have a few more to add soon, just waiting on the final paperwork.


----------



## Ju5t H3R3

Staffers be sure to check out NBA facebook page
http://www.facebook.com/#!/newbreedarchery


----------



## CHobbs

Just got the Genetix today!!!!!!!!!!!! I will try to set it up this weekend, can't wait!!


----------



## CHobbs

Julie,
Thanks for the staff update E-Mail earlier today. I checked out that New Breed Staff website that you listed in the E-Mail; it was great to put faces with the names I have been seeing all over. Thanks for all you hard work!!


----------



## Archieup

Julie,
The Staff website looks great!
Proud to be a part of the Nation.
Thanks!


----------



## solocam9696

Staff website looks awesome Julie


----------



## bhtr3d

What is our get to geather info for Paris again?


----------



## GaBear

Tim Check your e-mail. I think Julie sent another flyer out thursday.


----------



## CardiacKid74

Question... I got 60 lb heavy limbs on my cyborg so they are at 65 lbs. I have that for hunting but want to back it down for 3d season... How far back can I go? Ok to drop 10 lbs?


----------



## GaBear

I was told by Kyle one time that you can back out a Full 3 Turns from Bottom. NO MORE THAN 3 Turns.


----------



## CardiacKid74

Ok.. Maybe I should shoot Kyle an email to confim...


----------



## GaBear

WHat You Don't trust me......Dang


----------



## GaBear

solocam9696 said:


> Staff website looks awesome Julie


I Concure!!! Nice to put a face with Names. Now I Just gotta get a Better Pic for Julie to put up on my Profile.


----------



## Ghost 133

GaBear said:


> I Concure!!! Nice to put a face with Names. Now I Just gotta get a Better Pic for Julie to put up on my Profile.


I got a good idea for one to send her for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ghost 133

CardiacKid74 said:


> Ok.. Maybe I should shoot Kyle an email to confim...


Three turns is gonna get you close to the ten pounds.


----------



## GaBear

Ghost 133 said:


> I got a good idea for one to send her for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I'm Almost afraid to ask........


----------



## Ju5t H3R3

*Check out our staff*

http://www.newbreedarchery.com/about/newbreed_nation.htm
Check out our staff page it is a working progress by Julie, but looks awesome so far. Staff Members we need pictures keep em coming
http://newbreedarchery.webs.com/


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Looks great Julie.


----------



## solocam9696

Looks great


----------



## RattleSnake1

I need to get a pic submitted!:doh: Page looks good Julie.:thumb:


----------



## GaBear

The New Breed Staff website Looks Awsome! Julie You are The BOMB!!!!


----------



## vtdiamond

I love the new staff web site. Thank you Julie for all your hard work.


----------



## JAG

You all are very welcome.. You're a great bunch to work with!


----------



## JAG

If you're not going to the Paris, TX ASA you are missing out... The Nation members have really stepped up to the plate to help host the cookout.. Lots of helpers and contributors, I am soo fortunate. Thank you Steve & Karen, Vaughan, Tina and Kyle!
I'll be sure and get a nice group photo to share, its going to be great!


----------



## Ju5t H3R3

Hey Gang the first round of shirts and hats are here so if going to TX please come pick them up at the booth or see us before hand. Also We will start shipping out the rest next week to everyone
thanks,
Kyle


----------



## bowmedic

JAG said:


> If you're not going to the Paris, TX ASA you are missing out... The Nation members have really stepped up to the plate to help host the cookout.. Lots of helpers and contributors, I am soo fortunate. Thank you Steve & Karen, Vaughan, Tina and Kyle!
> I'll be sure and get a nice group photo to share, its going to be great!


 Looking foreward to a great time and to meet everyone. Its nice to be part of such a grerat team! Thanks again for the opportunities you have blessed us with!


----------



## GaBear

JAG said:


> If you're not going to the Paris, TX ASA you are missing out... The Nation members have really stepped up to the plate to help host the cookout.. Lots of helpers and contributors, I am soo fortunate. Thank you Steve & Karen, Vaughan, Tina and Kyle!
> I'll be sure and get a nice group photo to share, its going to be great!


Wish I was able to make it. Maybe another time.


----------



## DeeS

Julie, I would like to thank you for telling me about New Breed bows! I know I can't wait to get mine here and ready to shoot. Thank you for being willing to accept an old Martin/Rytera pro-staffer to your NBA Nation..........can't wait to get to know all of ya! Good luck to those going to the Paris shoot. Wish I could've just stayed there this last week!!


----------



## jamesbalog

today is finally the day. The big brown truck is scheduled to drop my bow off this evening! Ive been waiting for this day for a few months now. Only if mother nature would have cooperated with me so i could shoot my new toy today. I think 30 degrees with snow and 20MPH winds may keep me inside today.


----------



## charliep

jamesbalog said:


> today is finally the day. The big brown truck is scheduled to drop my bow off this evening! Ive been waiting for this day for a few months now. Only if mother nature would have cooperated with me so i could shoot my new toy today. I think 30 degrees with snow and 20MPH winds may keep me inside today.


Got to love those Ohio springs...I grew up in Amherst :smile:


----------



## 05_sprcrw

jamesbalog said:


> today is finally the day. The big brown truck is scheduled to drop my bow off this evening! Ive been waiting for this day for a few months now. Only if mother nature would have cooperated with me so i could shoot my new toy today. I think 30 degrees with snow and 20MPH winds may keep me inside today.


It will be a very long day for you but at least you know in the end you will get to hold your new toy!


----------



## jamesbalog

charliep said:


> Got to love those Ohio springs...I grew up in Amherst :smile:


 i see you you were smart and got out of here also


----------



## jamesbalog

05_sprcrw said:


> It will be a very long day for you but at least you know in the end you will get to hold your new toy!


i know ive been seriously debating taking a half day off of work so im there when she shows up. with the luck i have someone will swipe it off my porch.


----------



## Kimberley

Good luck to everyone in Texas this weekend.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

jamesbalog said:


> i know ive been seriously debating taking a half day off of work so im there when she shows up. with the luck i have someone will swipe it off my porch.


did it come in for you? How do you like it?


----------



## bhtr3d

I want to say thank you to everyone and great to meet you all at the cookout we all had.....AWESOME STEAKS .


----------



## bowmedic

It was good to meet you too!..


----------



## MasterG

bhtr3d said:


> I want to say thank you to everyone and great to meet you all at the cookout we all had.....AWESOME STEAKS .


It was a Great time, wish we could do it more often..


----------



## bowmedic

It would be fun to have a New Breed get together before the summer is out.. Somewhere in the middle so the drive is equal for everyone..


----------



## MasterG

Yes sir I agree!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

bowmedic said:


> It would be fun to have a New Breed get together before the summer is out.. Somewhere in the middle so the drive is equal for everyone..


That sure would be fun hopefully I could get away from work to make it out there.


----------



## CardiacKid74

When is the Ohio NBA cookout??


----------



## JAG

Metropolis, IL ASA is in June... anyone going? or want to host?


----------



## Ghost 133

Cant make London and Metropolis back to back but would love to. GaBear and myself are planning on London. We will also make Augusta.


----------



## Deer Slayer I

just got my shooter shot AWESOME! man i better shot good!


----------



## Archieup

I had a very nice field staff hat waiting for me when I got home today!
I like it a lot. 
Thanks!


----------



## CardiacKid74

I got my shooter shirt and hat today... SWEET! I will get photos posted soon.


----------



## GaBear

Good Morning New Breed Nation and Staff. 
I recieved my staff shirt and hat yesterday. That is one spiffy looking shirt. JAG you done great. Now if I can just shoot as good as it looks.


----------



## JAG

Lets see some pics!


----------



## GaBear

JAG said:


> Lets see some pics!


Ok here ya Go


----------



## 05_sprcrw

CardiacKid74 said:


> I got my shooter shirt and hat today... SWEET! I will get photos posted soon.


Same here I hope to get some pictures this evening.


----------



## vtdiamond

Still waiting on my shirt. It takes forever for things to get up to Vermont. Lol


----------



## ORROSS334

Well tomorrow is opener out here for thunder chickens, but they are calling for more snow......we will see what we can do


----------



## 05_sprcrw

ORROSS334 said:


> Well tomorrow is opener out here for thunder chickens, but they are calling for more snow......we will see what we can do


Good luck hope you can put one of those timber pigeons (just herd this one :lol3 down even with the snow.


----------



## Deer Slayer I

heres my new look


----------



## GaBear

Deer Slayer I said:


> heres my new look


Nice looking Shirt And Bow!!!!!!


----------



## JAG

Shooting any 3D?

I shot this weekend at a local shoot with Tony, our son-in-law and son. Had lots of looks and comments on the cheetah bow. I shot the womens open, the guys shot the hunter class, all shot from the same stake...i beat them. I love the Genetix..it just doesnt get any better.


----------



## Ju5t H3R3

Awesome the photo's look great glad you got everything!!
kn


Deer Slayer I said:


> heres my new look


----------



## MasterG

JAG said:


> Shooting any 3D?
> 
> I shot this weekend at a local shoot with Tony, our son-in-law and son. Had lots of looks and comments on the cheetah bow. I shot the womens open, the guys shot the hunter class, all shot from the same stake...i beat them. I love the Genetix..it just doesnt get any better.


OK so after the whooping you gave us guys , I dont want to hear anymore whining!


----------



## Ju5t H3R3

Cool Beans!! 



JAG said:


> Shooting any 3D?
> 
> I shot this weekend at a local shoot with Tony, our son-in-law and son. Had lots of looks and comments on the cheetah bow. I shot the womens open, the guys shot the hunter class, all shot from the same stake...i beat them. I love the Genetix..it just doesnt get any better.


----------



## JAG

MasterG said:


> OK so after the whooping you gave us guys , I dont want to hear anymore whining!


ok, no whining, but no sabotaging my bow, k?


----------



## GaBear

A Joyous Easter To All the New Breed Staff.


----------



## GaBear

Ok went and shot the ASA Ga. Pro/Am last weekend. Had some brain farts first day but recovered 2nd day ended up 9 down for the weekend. Gee I hope JAG don't can me for shooting that bad. Got to shoot the New Eclipse bow. All I can say is SWEET!!!!!!!! If the Helix shoots anywhere that good I'll be in the doghouse for a long time.


HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY To All The Mom's


----------



## JAG

What the heck Bear??? Am guessing you stayed out too late Saturday night! 


GaBear said:


> Ok went and shot the ASA Ga. Pro/Am last weekend. Had some brain farts first day but recovered 2nd day ended up 9 down for the weekend. Gee I hope JAG don't can me for shooting that bad. Got to shoot the New Eclipse bow. All I can say is SWEET!!!!!!!! If the Helix shoots anywhere that good I'll be in the doghouse for a long time.
> 
> 
> HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY To All The Mom's


----------



## GaBear

Dang It JAG,
I was hoping you would'nt notice that post. Nope stayed in Hotel all afternoon and evening saturday. Friday stayed out late getting food and beverage. The Brain farts are what comes from not being able to shoot for a few weeks because of job and Mother Nature.


----------



## Deer Slayer I

GaBear said:


> Dang It JAG,
> I was hoping you would'nt notice that post. Nope stayed in Hotel all afternoon and evening saturday. Friday stayed out late getting food and beverage. The Brain farts are what comes from not being able to shoot for a few weeks because of job and Mother Nature.


I hear you the weather been tough up here in pa going to bedford tomorrow but no no excuses! plus i see their forecast thunderstorms and rain for the weekend


----------



## GaBear

Ok what Staff members will be going to London for the ASA shoot??????


----------



## bhtr3d

Me...but that's close to a given


----------



## GaBear

bhtr3d said:


> Me...but that's close to a given


I'LL be there sometime friday with Master G


----------



## GaBear

Just Found out that I got 3rd place in the Ga. Games 3-D shoot saturday. I didn't shoot that good but it was a tough course.


----------



## Deer Slayer I

congrats!


----------



## bhtr3d

GaBear said:


> Just Found out that I got 3rd place in the Ga. Games 3-D shoot saturday. I didn't shoot that good but it was a tough course.


way to go congrads


----------



## Ghost 133

GaBear said:


> Just Found out that I got 3rd place in the Ga. Games 3-D shoot saturday. I didn't shoot that good but it was a tough course.


O God. You gonna have the BIGGER head now. Congratulations Hoss. How did you do yesterday?


----------



## GaBear

Shot 16 down yesterday hope they don't have them that stretched out in KY.


----------



## GaBear

Morning New Breed Nation


----------



## JAG

Ghost 133 said:


> O God. You gonna have the BIGGER head now. Congratulations Hoss. How did you do yesterday?


Congrats Dean... BUt that is pretty funny!


----------



## RattleSnake1

Congrats on the :third: Dean!:thumb: Keep it rolling for London!


----------



## MasterG

Well, I wanted to see if we can get reponses from eveyone that is going to make Metropolis?


----------



## JAG

MasterG said:


> Well, I wanted to see if we can get reponses from eveyone that is going to make Metropolis?


 Me! :wave3:


----------



## GaBear

JAG said:


> Me! :wave3:


well thats a Given. you 2 are like peas in a pod. Sorry I won't be able to make anymore shoots unless I win the Lotto.


----------



## bowmedic

GaBear said:


> well thats a Given. you 2 are like peas in a pod. Sorry I won't be able to make anymore shoots unless I win the Lotto.


Same here...


----------



## JAG

Ive got another something special for you staff shooters... check your inbox next week. :wink:


----------



## GaBear

Oh You Tease............LOL


----------



## Deer Slayer I

headed off to erie for the second leg of the ibo


----------



## CardiacKid74

Selling my factory proline strings from my cyborg. Black and gray, only have maybe 5 shots on them. 40.00 obo


----------



## JAG

Deer Slayer I said:


> headed off to erie for the second leg of the ibo


Best of luck! Hope you and the other Nation members do well!


----------



## GaBear

Deer Slayer I said:


> headed off to erie for the second leg of the ibo


Good Luck Slayer!!!! Shoot Em Up.


----------



## dhg73

MasterG said:


> Well, I wanted to see if we can get reponses from eveyone that is going to make Metropolis?


I'm not a staff shooter, but we are bring at least 3 NBA shooter to Metroplis.
Hope to get to meet some of the New Breed Nation.


----------



## JAG

dhg73 said:


> I'm not a staff shooter, but we are bring at least 3 NBA shooter to Metroplis.
> Hope to get to meet some of the New Breed Nation.


Great!!! Look us up, it will be nice to meet you all!


----------



## dhg73

JAG said:


> Great!!! Look us up, it will be nice to meet you all!


We should be easy to spot in our new shirts.


----------



## Kimberley

Nice shirts!!!


----------



## GaBear

Like the shirt will be very easy to spot for sure.


----------



## bhtr3d

Nice shirt.... I was a little confused at what we were to look at though (wink)


----------



## bhtr3d

Well, Spent 3hrs getting my last ASA qualifier set up at my local range. This is going to be interesting to those that haven't ever shot at a sporting clays facility.... Shooting while hearing the shot gunners shooting on the other ranges.


----------



## dhg73

bhtr3d said:


> Nice shirt.... I was a little confused at what we were to look at though (wink)


(wink ) ? Thats my 12 year old daughter


----------



## bhtr3d

dhg73 said:


> (wink ) ? Thats my 12 year old daughter


sorry ...i didnt know that


----------



## Kimberley

Today Rattlesnake and I are going to the First Leg of the Big III. Janesville WI. Yesterday we had a super time and met some great people at the Valley Archers in Black Earth one of the best shoots around. You have to be half Mt. goat to get thought it. The guys were shooting the Cheetah and loved how smooth she shoots. Also, had them shooting the Genetix. Now they know what a New Breed is....


----------



## dhg73

bhtr3d said:


> sorry ...i didnt know that


No problem


----------



## RattleSnake1

Kimberley said:


> Today Rattlesnake and I are going to the First Leg of the Big III. Janesville WI. Yesterday we had a super time and met some great people at the Valley Archers in Black Earth one of the best shoots around. You have to be half Mt. goat to get thought it. The guys were shooting the Cheetah and loved how smooth she shoots. Also, had them shooting the Genetix. Now they know what a New Breed is....


It was a good time although this year there's actually 4 legs to the Southern WI. Big III :der: :chortle: The course was very nice to shoot with nearly all brand new Rhinehart targets, but it was a good bit shorter than what we're used to. The club members said it was setup to be hunter friendly, but it may have been a little too much so. Kimberley came in at 38 up on the women's stakes, and I came in at 36 up from the men's. The Cyborg is waiting for my order of new HT-3 arrows so that stays home until they arrive, but even the elite stakes at this shoot were a bit short. Short or not though it was a fun shoot!:thumb:


----------



## charliep

JAG said:


> Ive got another something special for you staff shooters... check your inbox next week. :wink:


Anything yet?


----------



## JAG

Sorry, I was slacking....... but i think you will see it was worth the wait!


----------



## JAG

I'll see some of you later this week in Metropolis! I will have my new Vanguards with me if anyone wants to check them out.


----------



## Archieup

I should have mine within a couple of days. 
Endeavor ED 10.5 X 45


----------



## JAG

I think you will like them a lot! :thumbs_up


Looks Like Metropolis might be cooler than expected, i might shoot it after all.


----------



## MTNMAN5C

Hey guys and gals!!! Has anyone recieved their staff hats yet? I havne't seen any come in the mail yet.


----------



## GaBear

JUst incase you have noot seen it yet

http://newbreedarchery.webs.com/apps/webstore/

Here is the address for the New Breed Webstore.


----------



## JAG

MTNMAN5C said:


> Hey guys and gals!!! Has anyone recieved their staff hats yet? I havne't seen any come in the mail yet.


 send me an email and I will see that you get it!


----------



## JAG

GaBear said:


> JUst incase you have noot seen it yet
> 
> http://newbreedarchery.webs.com/apps/webstore/
> 
> Here is the address for the New Breed Webstore.


Thanks Bear!
We have T-shirts, towels, caps, and visors!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Morning Nation. gonna be a hot windy day here, 103°, 85% humidity and calling for 45mph sustained winds at least that was the last I had saw.


----------



## JAG

We have a few more Field Staff members that came on late, but we are so fortunate to have these wonderful archers and hunters in our New Breed family.

Please Welcome:

Michael Pfancook of NJ, Jon and Stacy Sissney from OK-KS, Aaron Priest from KS, Ray & Debbie Essex of KY, and Stiaan Moller from S. Africa. 

Welcome to the Nation!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

JAG said:


> We have a few more Field Staff members that came on late, but we are so fortunate to have these wonderful archers and hunters in our New Breed family.
> 
> Please Welcome:
> 
> Michael Pfancook of NJ, Jon and Stacy Sissney from OK-KS, Aaron Priest from KS, Ray & Debbie Essex of KY, and Stiaan Moller from S. Africa.
> 
> Welcome to the Nation!


That is great welcome to the Nation and the NB Staff :thumbs_up


----------



## GaBear

JAG said:


> We have a few more Field Staff members that came on late, but we are so fortunate to have these wonderful archers and hunters in our New Breed family.
> 
> Please Welcome:
> 
> Michael Pfancook of NJ, Jon and Stacy Sissney from OK-KS, Aaron Priest from KS, Ray & Debbie Essex of KY, and Stiaan Moller from S. Africa.
> 
> Welcome to the Nation!


Congratulations and Welcome to The Nation and The Best Staff you'll ever be on.


----------



## Deer Slayer I

JAG said:


> We have a few more Field Staff members that came on late, but we are so fortunate to have these wonderful archers and hunters in our New Breed family.
> 
> Please Welcome:
> 
> Michael Pfancook of NJ, Jon and Stacy Sissney from OK-KS, Aaron Priest from KS, Ray & Debbie Essex of KY, and Stiaan Moller from S. Africa.
> 
> Welcome to the Nation!


it truely is the best staff you will ever be on!


----------



## bhtr3d

Welcome aboard. Im Tim...... Nice to have you aboard


----------



## GaBear

I would like to wish all the New Breed Staff a great Independence Holiday!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CHobbs

JAG said:


> We have a few more Field Staff members that came on late, but we are so fortunate to have these wonderful archers and hunters in our New Breed family.
> 
> Please Welcome:
> 
> Michael Pfancook of NJ, Jon and Stacy Sissney from OK-KS, Aaron Priest from KS, Ray & Debbie Essex of KY, and Stiaan Moller from S. Africa.
> 
> Welcome to the Nation!



Welcome to the Nation! I have been away for a couple of months!!!!!! I'm sorry that I haven't been keeping up. I hope I redeemed myself by posting some pics of recent kills on the New Breed thread. The Genetix is doing AWESOME!!


----------



## GaBear

Good Morning New Breed Staff.


----------



## bhtr3d

GaBear said:


> I would like to wish all the New Breed Staff a great Independence Holiday!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks Dean.....you the same.


----------



## CHobbs

Good Morning New Breed Nation!!


----------



## Kimberley

Happy Fourth everyone


----------



## Ju5t H3R3

Happy 4th!! Also Everyone



Kimberley said:


> Happy Fourth everyone


----------



## solocam9696

Welcome to the Nation and the New Breed Staff


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Hope everyone had a good 4th.


----------



## JAG

Bear, Bear, Bear- what are we going to do about these brain farts of yours?


GaBear said:


> Ok went and shot the ASA Ga. Pro/Am last weekend. Had some brain farts first day but recovered 2nd day ended up 9 down for the weekend. Gee I hope JAG don't can me for shooting that bad. Got to shoot the New Eclipse bow. All I can say is SWEET!!!!!!!! If the Helix shoots anywhere that good I'll be in the doghouse for a long time.
> 
> 
> HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY To All The Mom's


----------



## GaBear

gee JAG That was a while back. But thanks for reminding me.........


----------



## JAG

Hope ya'll can hold the fort down without me while i'm on vacation. I'll be back the on 19th.


----------



## GaBear

JAG said:


> Hope ya'll can hold the fort down without me while i'm on vacation. I'll be back the on 19th.


That will be some big shoes to fill but we will try.... You and Master G have fun.


----------



## 12ringmafia

I would like to personally thank everyone for the warm welcome to the New Breed Family. It has been awesome to meet so many great archers at some of the recent tournaments. Stacy and i look forward to shooting with everyone and helping make this the best Damn bow company & shooting staff out there! I want to give a special thanks to Julie & Tony & Kyle for all the support and belief in us! Thanks Guys!!!


----------



## Ju5t H3R3

Hands down the shooting staff would not be what it is if it wasn't for the Hard work of Julie and Tony!! We have some great shooters and good people all rolled up into one!!
kyle



12ringmafia said:


> I would like to personally thank everyone for the warm welcome to the New Breed Family. It has been awesome to meet so many great archers at some of the recent tournaments. Stacy and i look forward to shooting with everyone and helping make this the best Damn bow company & shooting staff out there! I want to give a special thanks to Julie & Tony & Kyle for all the support and belief in us! Thanks Guys!!!


----------



## goofy2788

Good afternoon Nation. Hope everyone is doing well today. 

Ammie and I shot our final IBO National this past weekend. Ammie tore it up finishing 6th shooting a 394. I however didn't have as good of finish but I shot much better then my score shows. I had one small issue that ended up costing me 17 points in one round of 10 targets.....My old fat butt got tired. I just couldn't keep my bow "up". I shot 6 straight low 8's and a 5. Finally a buddy of mine forced me to eat something, drink some water, and take a multi-vitamin. It worked shot a 97 on the final 10. So my final tally was a 99, 97, 83, and 97 a grand total 376 which put me about 45th place.

Still had a ton of fun and learned a valuable lesson for next year.


----------



## GaBear

Congrats to Ammie. Don't worry Goofy you will do better next time. I'll be shooting the Ga. State ASA federation shoot this saturday. Working on staying hydrated and shot placement.


----------



## goofy2788

GaBear said:


> Congrats to Ammie. Don't worry Goofy you will do better next time. I'll be shooting the Ga. State ASA federation shoot this saturday. Working on staying hydrated and shot placement.


Yeah I know...Got a few things to work on during the off season but I think I'm more then ready for next year now.


----------



## solocam9696

You and Ammie both did great and it was nice to meet you both at Nellsonville just glad I finally got to make a shoot this year everything that couldve went wrong did on my part. I've learned a lot this year about 3d and archery in general. I have finished up 3d as well this year and going to work my tail off this off season to improve on somethings for next year. I'm ready for it already matter if fact.


----------



## goofy2788

solocam9696 said:


> You and Ammie both did great and it was nice to meet you both at Nellsonville just glad I finally got to make a shoot this year everything that couldve went wrong did on my part. I've learned a lot this year about 3d and archery in general. I have finished up 3d as well this year and going to work my tail off this off season to improve on somethings for next year. I'm ready for it already matter if fact.


I'm glad we got to hang out a while, Next year I expect to see you at all three events. I have 2 equipment issues I have to deal with during the off season (a new sight and release) once I get those replaced the only excuse I'll have left is my brain. :lol:


----------



## solocam9696

I heard that and you should see me next year at all three events lord willing.


----------



## goofy2788

solocam9696 said:


> I heard that and you should see me next year at all three events lord willing.


Good Deal.


Now if we can get some of those other southerners to come North and join us we'll have a New Breed invasion in the IBO. :heh:


----------



## solocam9696

I heard that, theyll wise one day shortly


----------



## bowmedic

I wish we still had IBO down here.... Shooting the fire fighter olympics next week. Its an IBO format


----------



## GaBear

goofy2788 said:


> Good Deal.
> 
> 
> Now if we can get some of those other southerners to come North and join us we'll have a New Breed invasion in the IBO. :heh:


Well Maybe if some of the Northerners would come south we would............ROTFLMAO


----------



## goofy2788

bowmedic said:


> I wish we still had IBO down here.... Shooting the fire fighter olympics next week. Its an IBO format


Here's a hint.....Aim for the middle :wink: :lol:


----------



## goofy2788

GaBear said:


> Well Maybe if some of the Northerners would come south we would............ROTFLMAO


Hey now I came to London...wasn't that south enough for you?


----------



## Ghost 133

goofy2788 said:


> I'm glad we got to hang out a while, Next year I expect to see you at all three events. I have 2 equipment issues I have to deal with during the off season (a new sight and release) once I get those replaced the only excuse I'll have left is my brain. :lol:


Hey Goofy,what release and sight you using now?


----------



## goofy2788

Ghost 133 said:


> Hey Goofy,what release and sight you using now?


I currently use a CCPorter Mako 4 finger release and a Sword Apex sight.

The release I found out is just a touch to big for my hands. I was playing with a Stan Shootoff in Nelsonville and realized just how weak my anchor was due to the size of the release. So here in a few weeks I'm ordering a Shootoff to replace it.

My sight is fine except for the .019 pins. On way to many occasions my pin covers up a large portion of the body and I'm never 100% sure where I'm aiming(left/right) I shot a couple 8's due to that. I'm not sure if I'm going to get a new sight or just replace the pins.


----------



## bowmedic

goofy2788 said:


> Here's a hint.....Aim for the middle :wink: :lol:


 LOL yea I knew that .. They arent coiunting 11's only 10's and maybe the x's if you hit the middle...Should be fun any ways


----------



## SlingQueen

*Woo-Hoo!! Awesome bow!!*

Just shot short of gold and got silver at our Big Sky State Games here in Billings, MT!! I had a lot of questions about my Cyborg and loved every minute of it!!


----------



## Ghost 133

SlingQueen said:


> Just shot short of gold and got silver at our Big Sky State Games here in Billings, MT!! I had a lot of questions about my Cyborg and loved every minute of it!!


Congratulations on the medal and on owning a fine bow!!!! A Marine huh? I worked with a whole bunch of em but they never wanted us to be seen. I served in the US Navy Seabees.


----------



## GaBear

well I won't be bringing home a State Buckle But I had a Great Time shooting the Ga. State shoot. Had several folks look over the Cyborg. Oh well there is always next year....


----------



## SlingQueen

Ghost 133 said:


> Congratulations on the medal and on owning a fine bow!!!! A Marine huh? I worked with a whole bunch of em but they never wanted us to be seen. I served in the US Navy Seabees.


Thank you! And I know what you mean.....my group didn't want me to be seen either, caused too much flak from the others.


----------



## solocam9696

Congrats on some fine shooting


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Good shooting and congrats.


----------



## 12ringmafia

Hello nation!! Shot the Okla ASA state championship this weekend. My wife and i rocked the New Breeds. My wife finished even and tied for 4 with another New Breed shooter and i finished 6 up. I placed second in my class. Which in okla they combine the open A guys and semi pro. I shoot A and a semi-pro beat me. But i have to say the New Breed bows are turning some heads here in Okla!! I cant wait till Monroe, going to give those guys a run for their money.


----------



## solocam9696

Congrats to you and your wife on some great shooting and best of luck to you at the classic


----------



## GaBear

12ringmafia said:


> Hello nation!! Shot the Okla ASA state championship this weekend. My wife and i rocked the New Breeds. My wife finished even and tied for 4 with another New Breed shooter and i finished 6 up. I placed second in my class. Which in okla they combine the open A guys and semi pro. I shoot A and a semi-pro beat me. But i have to say the New Breed bows are turning some heads here in Okla!! I cant wait till Monroe, going to give those guys a run for their money.


Great shooting both of you. Good Luck at the Classic.


----------



## bhtr3d

Who will be going to the Classic???


----------



## GaBear

bhtr3d said:


> Who will be going to the Classic???


Not Me I've got to work the Hunting Classic at Bass Pro in Atlanta.


----------



## CHobbs

Awesome shootin everyone! New Breeds are goin to sweep the Nation!


----------



## JAG

Great News!!!!

New Breed has commissioned the artist who created the Hunters Cross to create an _original New Breed pendant! _Modeled after the split limb Genetix and with 27:3, representing Kyle's favorite passage, sterling silver and with a 20" chain, these will be available at our booth at the CLASSIC in limited quantities. I am working on the price, but i think they will run 89.95, i will get that definite figure soon. I do not have a picture yet, but you can see his handywork at hunterscross.com

Dont worry if you miss out, I will be placing another order soon, and they may be made available in gold in the future, (if gold prices come down and make it affordable enough) - these will make great gifts.


----------



## 12ringmafia

That is awesome Julie!


----------



## Flame-Tamer

Just finished shooting TX Fire Fighter Olys. 3 pts out of 3rd from a group of 50 shooters. Met a Great Staff Shooter. Had so many comments on how fast and quiet my Genetix was. Lots of folks loved it and I got to compete in the top flight against some great shooters. New Breed is on the rise...!!!!!! Great to meet ya . Steve. Had a blast. Cant wait to put a hurtin on some non believers. With scores like ours. Their luck is gonna run out.

Hank


----------



## JAG

Flame-Tamer said:


> Just finished shooting TX Fire Fighter Olys. 3 pts out of 3rd from a group of 50 shooters. Met a Great Staff Shooter. Had so many comments on how fast and quiet my Genetix was. Lots of folks loved it and I got to compete in the top flight against some great shooters. New Breed is on the rise...!!!!!! Great to meet ya . Steve. Had a blast. Cant wait to put a hurtin on some non believers. With scores like ours. Their luck is gonna run out.
> 
> Hank


Nice shooting Hank!


----------



## solocam9696

Some great shooting


----------



## GaBear

Good Morning New Breed Staff. Here's wishing everyone that is shooting this weekend much success


----------



## JAG

Here's a great opportunity brought to you by New Breed Archery - First Annual Whitetail Challenge!

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1536187&p=1061447828#post1061447828


----------



## GaBear

The Whitetail Challenge should be a Great Hunt. Really wish I coud go. Was told by boss not to make any plans, all Vacation time if not already approved will be denided for the last 1/4 of the year. oh well I guess there is always next year.


----------



## bhtr3d

GaBear said:


> The Whitetail Challenge should be a Great Hunt. Really wish I coud go. Was told by boss not to make any plans, all Vacation time if not already approved will be denided for the last 1/4 of the year. oh well I guess there is always next year.


Dean.....that could mean a good thing that work has picked up though......You can look at it like that.


----------



## GaBear

bhtr3d said:


> Dean.....that could mean a good thing that work has picked up though......You can look at it like that.


Tim I know but it really messes up my whole hunting season I was really looking forward to doing some serious hunting this year.


----------



## CHobbs

Man I wish I lived close enough to do that hunt competition


----------



## Kimberley

Toby and I shot the R100 last weekend in the heart of the cool aid country, what a blast. Both joined the 1000 club, also got to shoot with some new friends from Minnesota. Alot of people asking about our New Breeds and another Genetix sold the same week. Doesn't get much better than that. Well? Good luck at the Classic everyone. Our next big one is the Vortex Open. Can't wait to show them off there.


----------



## CHobbs

Did a 3D shoot this weekend. 40 target course through the mountains in Wyoming. It was hot and windy. A long, topugh course when you are wearing a full pack!! That's how my buddies and I train for the upcoming Elk hunt in September!


----------



## Ju5t H3R3

Keep up the good work Shooters/Nation!!
Thanks for all you do!
kn


----------



## Ju5t H3R3

Pack Idea is very cool!! Thanks for the tip
kn


----------



## Ghost 133

JAG said:


> Here's a great opportunity brought to you by New Breed Archery - First Annual Whitetail Challenge!
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1536187&p=1061447828#post1061447828


Anybody got any interest in partering up for this? I would like to do it but dont have anyone to go in with.


----------



## CHobbs

I lost my link to the new breed nation staff website. Anybody know what it is??


----------



## CHobbs

Nevermind.....Just found it!! newbreedarchery.webs.com


----------



## JAG

We are working on restructuring our staff program. There will be some changes made and 2012 will be performance based. 
2012 applications will be available in September. 
We hope to have the staff chosen earlier than last time, so that everyone gets their bows before competition begins.
More info soon!


----------



## GlennMac

Performance ? Target or Hunting


JAG said:


> We are working on restructuring our staff program. There will be some changes made and 2012 will be performance based.
> 2012 applications will be available in September.
> We hope to have the staff chosen earlier than last time, so that everyone gets their bows before competition begins.
> More info soon!


----------



## GaBear

JAG said:


> We are working on restructuring our staff program. There will be some changes made and 2012 will be performance based.
> 2012 applications will be available in September.
> We hope to have the staff chosen earlier than last time, so that everyone gets their bows before competition begins.
> More info soon!


Oh Well I don't guess I've got to worry about being on staff next year after the herendous year I had this year.


----------



## JAG

GaBear said:


> Oh Well I don't guess I've got to worry about being on staff next year after the herendous year I had this year.


Don't worry... When we get it all together it will make more sense. 
I can't elaborate more because we don't have it ready yet, it's in planning stages.


----------



## JAG

GlennMac said:


> Performance ? Target or Hunting


All representation will be considered performance, it's not about 1st place wins, although those are great!


----------



## MTNMAN5C

Are all the field staffers getting ready for hunting season? I have been shooting and scouting like crazy. Archery antelope opens one week from today and elk season on Sept 3rd! My sleepless nights have already started....

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## JAG

MTNMAN5C said:


> Are all the field staffers getting ready for hunting season? I have been shooting and scouting like crazy. Archery antelope opens one week from today and elk season on Sept 3rd! My sleepless nights have already started....
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


 we are behind in putting in our food plots, our weather just isn't cooperating. Deer season is Oct 1 here.


----------



## solocam9696

I went this evening and checked some feilds saw a bunch of does with little ones and some bucks with some head gear. Deer season opens Oct 1 here to.


----------



## Archieup

Season starts here in Michigan on Oct 1.
I have all of my stands hung and most of my shooting lanes trimmed. I've had the cameras out for a while now and there are a couple of bucks that are getting me fired up.


----------



## Kimberley

Wow I have only been out of town for two days and another Genetix is being sold. WTG..Toby.. Time to open up a real shop is what I am thinking but, it is sooo much easier at home. lol

BEST PART RIGHT HERE IN WISCONSIN...


----------



## bowmedic

We haven't put out any food plots due to the drought. Turned feeders on alot earlier this year and have seen a lot of does and fawns. Cant wait to check the cameras in a week or so to see what else is showing up..


----------



## kravguy

MTNMAN5C said:


> Are all the field staffers getting ready for hunting season? I have been shooting and scouting like crazy. Archery antelope opens one week from today and elk season on Sept 3rd! My sleepless nights have already started....
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


It cannot get here soon enough. Been busy putting food plots in, hanging new stand sets, and clearing out new areas. With everything else going on, I haven't been able to get to as many local shoots as I'd like. But there is one this weekend and with the schedule open and most things on the "to-do" list checked off I am looking forward to it. I'm a little jealous that you'll be hunting soon. I have till Oct 1st to wait. 

Good luck with the speed goats and tagging a big bull. Nice quote on one of my favorite movies too.... "We have no bananas today"


----------



## GaBear

Our season opens here Sept 10th. Was just informed that one of the areas that I was able to hunt last year maybe off the table for this year due to the Owner is going to out of town most of the hunting season. Guess its back to the drawing board. I do have one promising area to hunt but its a very small trac of land behind my dads house that the deer have been killing his garden. Been seeing lots of does but no bucks. Gonna run a trail cam over this weekend and see what he really has. The Genetix is getting Hungry!!!!


----------



## bhtr3d

bowmedic said:


> We haven't put out any food plots due to the drought. Turned feeders on alot earlier this year and have seen a lot of does and fawns. Cant wait to check the cameras in a week or so to see what else is showing up..


From some pics I seen in Texas...you wont need food plots..............Just watering holes/ or big tubs with water


----------



## 12ringmafia

MTNMAN5C said:


> Are all the field staffers getting ready for hunting season? I have been shooting and scouting like crazy. Archery antelope opens one week from today and elk season on Sept 3rd! My sleepless nights have already started....
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


We are headed to NM for a 2 week bear hunt on saturday, then off to Louisiana the first weekend in sept for a bow fishing trip, Then it will be whitetail hunts in Alabama,kansas,okla,texas and ohio! Busy Busy! Cant wait to "as muscles would say" make'em bleed with the New Breed!!!


----------



## JAG

12ringmafia said:


> We are headed to NM for a 2 week bear hunt on saturday, then off to Louisiana the first weekend in sept for a bow fishing trip, Then it will be whitetail hunts in Alabama,kansas,okla,texas and ohio! Busy Busy! Cant wait to "as muscles would say" make'em bleed with the New Breed!!!


Hope you guys have a great trip!


----------



## GaBear

12ringmafia said:


> We are headed to NM for a 2 week bear hunt on saturday, then off to Louisiana the first weekend in sept for a bow fishing trip, Then it will be whitetail hunts in Alabama,kansas,okla,texas and ohio! Busy Busy! Cant wait to "as muscles would say" make'em bleed with the New Breed!!!


Sounds like a fun trip. Hope you guys have lots of Luck and look forward to hearing about your hunts on the website.


----------



## bowmedic

12ringmafia said:


> We are headed to NM for a 2 week bear hunt on saturday, then off to Louisiana the first weekend in sept for a bow fishing trip, Then it will be whitetail hunts in Alabama,kansas,okla,texas and ohio! Busy Busy! Cant wait to "as muscles would say" make'em bleed with the New Breed!!!


 WOW I am jealous.. Good luck on your hunts.... Holler when you get to Texas. I know a place that has some gooood chicken fried steak!


----------



## 12ringmafia

bowmedic said:


> WOW I am jealous.. Good luck on your hunts.... Holler when you get to Texas. I know a place that has some gooood chicken fried steak!


Now we are talking! You got my stomachs attention! Chicken fried steak, mash tators, and gravy mmm im ready!


----------



## 12ringmafia

Thanks everyone we will be posting pics and updates here and on the Website. May not have the best signal or service so i might have to relay the message thru other Nation members. Thanks again for all the support Nation! www.hisnhersoutdoors.com


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Morning Nation!

I am looking to have at least 1 all New Breed team, but would love to have more. On Huntingbrotherhood.com they are having their annual multiforum challenge where it is free to enter but the winning team gets to pick a disabled veteran to go on a wild game hunt at the Knowltons Laguna Vista Ranch in Texas. We have had some very good results with it and it is just a way to do a little friendly smack talking and helps end a vet on a hunt they might not normally get to go on.

Here is a link to the thread if you want to just let me know or sign up over there. (You will need to sign up and post in that sign up thread to be eligible) Anyway I don't have a team yet so I will leave it up to the Nation to fill out my team. I am going to sign up with a team name New Breed Nation just say you want to be part of that, if there is more we will just have them keep filling up New Breed Nation teams with a number behind it. Lets show them what the nation can do.

http://huntingbrotherhood.com/showthread.php?t=18739


----------



## JAG

This is GREAT!! Tony and I had the opportunity to participate at the HBH sponsored Veterans hunt last year. Let me tell you what, its one of the greatest things ive ever been involved in. So, if you hunt at all, sign up to be on a team, it costs you nothing, yet can make a huge difference in someones life.



05_sprcrw said:


> Morning Nation!
> 
> I am looking to have at least 1 all New Breed team, but would love to have more. On Huntingbrotherhood.com they are having their annual multiforum challenge where it is free to enter but the winning team gets to pick a disabled veteran to go on a wild game hunt at the Knowltons Laguna Vista Ranch in Texas. We have had some very good results with it and it is just a way to do a little friendly smack talking and helps end a vet on a hunt they might not normally get to go on.
> 
> Here is a link to the thread if you want to just let me know or sign up over there. (You will need to sign up and post in that sign up thread to be eligible) Anyway I don't have a team yet so I will leave it up to the Nation to fill out my team. I am going to sign up with a team name New Breed Nation just say you want to be part of that, if there is more we will just have them keep filling up New Breed Nation teams with a number behind it. Lets show them what the nation can do.
> 
> http://huntingbrotherhood.com/showthread.php?t=18739


----------



## CHobbs

05_sprcrw said:


> Morning Nation!
> 
> I am looking to have at least 1 all New Breed team, but would love to have more. On Huntingbrotherhood.com they are having their annual multiforum challenge where it is free to enter but the winning team gets to pick a disabled veteran to go on a wild game hunt at the Knowltons Laguna Vista Ranch in Texas. We have had some very good results with it and it is just a way to do a little friendly smack talking and helps end a vet on a hunt they might not normally get to go on.
> 
> Here is a link to the thread if you want to just let me know or sign up over there. (You will need to sign up and post in that sign up thread to be eligible) Anyway I don't have a team yet so I will leave it up to the Nation to fill out my team. I am going to sign up with a team name New Breed Nation just say you want to be part of that, if there is more we will just have them keep filling up New Breed Nation teams with a number behind it. Lets show them what the nation can do.
> 
> http://huntingbrotherhood.com/showthread.php?t=18739


I am signing up on the forum as we speak. Hopefully I can bring something in for the New Breed Nation Team and a lucky Vet!


----------



## CHobbs

I am officially signed up!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Thanks Julie and Chobbs we are slowly getting members signed up I think we are on our second New Breed Team.


----------



## kravguy

Julie, my t-shirt came in the mail the other day. Thank You. 

I'll sign up for that contest on HBH then. Just waiting for the membership activation email to be sent.


----------



## MTNMAN5C

Alright...created account and signed up! Here we go....I'm headed out Sat and Sunday to try and put down a speed goat....maybe have some points waiting for us when it starts, if that's allowed?

CHobbs I really like the DISH...I have an 8" on my 3D bow and the 6" on my hunting bow. I switched over to them after shooting B-Stinger the past 2 years.


----------



## CHobbs

MTNMAN5C said:


> Alright...created account and signed up! Here we go....I'm headed out Sat and Sunday to try and put down a speed goat....maybe have some points waiting for us when it starts, if that's allowed?
> 
> CHobbs I really like the DISH...I have an 8" on my 3D bow and the 6" on my hunting bow. I switched over to them after shooting B-Stinger the past 2 years.


Thanks for the info. I am still torn between the two!


----------



## GaBear

Well went and shot a 900 round last night (started at 7pm and finished at Midnight) took 2nd place in Senior Hunter with a 803. It was a Long day But I had fun.


----------



## Ghost 133

GaBear said:


> Well went and shot a 900 round last night (started at 7pm and finished at Midnight) took 2nd place in Senior Hunter with a 803. It was a Long day But I had fun.


Good shootin there Bearbreath. Bet it was a long day for somone your age!!!!!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Great shoting Bear! 

Nation Check out the new staff page, and the new staff applications are posted up. Don't forget to re-apply. 

http://www.newbreedstaff.com/


----------



## solocam9696

Great shooting Bear


----------



## JAG

Re-up notices for staff and applications should be in your mailboxes. if not, send me an email and make sure i have your address correct.

New applicants can go to http://newbreedstaff.com and find the application under "forms"

if you have questions, please dont PM me, email me at [email protected]

 am glad we got this going earlier than last year, we are learning!


----------



## JAG

GaBear said:


> Well went and shot a 900 round last night (started at 7pm and finished at Midnight) took 2nd place in Senior Hunter with a 803. It was a Long day But I had fun.


That is great! Congrats Bear! (i have nothing derogatory to say)


----------



## CHobbs

The re-vamp on the staff page looks good Julie. Let's keep the New Breed Team tight! Great job this year everyone


----------



## GaBear

JAG said:


> That is great! Congrats Bear! (i have nothing derogatory to say)


The only reason Ghost is giving me heck is cause he knows what kind of day it was for me. Just got home from shooting a charity shoot with NBACollins. I Think he needs to stick to shooting live animals. I took my Genetix to the shoot and shot a 188, had some good shots and some what the heck was that shots. Glad I got the bad shots out of it before the season opens.......:wink:


----------



## Archieup

I just got back from a Charity 3D shoot for Habitat for Humanity.
My Cyborg and I ended up with a 2nd place finish in Hunters class. 
Had a great time and had lots of interest in my bow. Quite a few guys tried it out and I had lots of questions. I really enjoyed showing it off. :wink:


----------



## GaBear

Archieup said:


> I just got back from a Charity 3D shoot for Habitat for Humanity.
> My Cyborg and I ended up with a 2nd place finish in Hunters class.
> Had a great time and had lots of interest in my bow. Quite a few guys tried it out and I had lots of questions. I really enjoyed showing it off. :wink:


Good Shooting Archie


----------



## MTNMAN5C

Struck out on antelope in the first two weeks. Got closed enough to shoot twice, but the bucks outsmarted me both times. If I tag out on elk early, I will hit antelope again later in the season

View attachment 1150415
View attachment 1150416
View attachment 1150413


----------



## MTNMAN5C

*Elk Camp*

When I got back to Helena, we loaded our packs and hiked our elk camp in on Sat. morning...Elk season is only 5 days away!


View attachment 1150423
View attachment 1150422
View attachment 1150424


----------



## 05_sprcrw

That looks like an awesome view good luck!


----------



## GaBear

Thay Looks like an Awsome spot. Good luck on the Elk Hunt.


----------



## solocam9696

Nice spot and good luck


----------



## CHobbs

MTNMAN5C said:


> When I got back to Helena, we loaded our packs and hiked our elk camp in on Sat. morning...Elk season is only 5 days away!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1150423
> View attachment 1150422
> View attachment 1150424


Good Luck MTNMAN5C. My Elk camp is going in in two weeks. I have been dying in anticipation. Season has already been on for a few days but I used all of my vacation time for later in September!!!! WOOOOHOOOOO!


----------



## MTNMAN5C

*The Cyborg Ate*

Made it happen guys! He's a small bull, but was one of the most exciting encounters in my elk hunting career.

View attachment 1158090
View attachment 1158091


----------



## CHobbs

MTNMAN5C said:


> Made it happen guys! He's a small bull, but was one of the most exciting encounters in my elk hunting career.
> 
> View attachment 1158090
> View attachment 1158091


Awesome work man! I am excited for you! Any bull with a bow is an accomplishment. I still have to wait 8 more days until I go in the woods? I think my timing for the rut is going to pay off!


----------



## Ju5t H3R3

Very Cool!!! Guys!!
kn


----------



## JAG

That is a great looking beast there MTNMAN! Congrats!

another big Congrats to staff shooter Tina Williams (huntluvn) on making the shootdown and taking 1st place at the CVAC Bowfest Labor Day weekend. Nerves of Steel! 
also at that shoot Master G and Bowcat made their respective shootdowns, way to go guys! and Bowcat aka Vaughan McLain along with his 12 yr old teammate Seth Minor won the team shoot. It should be noted that Master G was also in another shootdown, the Genesis 3 target game, and he won it! (wonder if he is thinking about trading off his Cyborg? :lol: ) It was all for a good cause and quite a bit was raised and donated.....Good times!


----------



## MTNMAN5C

Good luck CHobbs. My dad and father in law will be out here for the next 3 weeks so hopefully we can put a couple more down. Keep us posted on your hunt!

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## huntluvn

MTNMAN5C said:


> Made it happen guys! He's a small bull, but was one of the
> most exciting encounters in my elk hunting career.
> 
> View attachment 1158090
> View attachment 1158091



Huge congrats!! A trophy nevertheless!!!


----------



## venado

huntluvn said:


> Huge congrats!! A trophy nevertheless!!!


Man any Bull taken with a bow is a trophy!! Big congrats..


----------



## charliep

Back up Front


----------



## 05_sprcrw

How is everyone's season going?


----------



## GaBear

05_sprcrw said:


> How is everyone's season going?


Not so good for me. Been seeing deer just none in shooting range.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

GaBear said:


> Not so good for me. Been seeing deer just none in shooting range.


Season has been open about a month here and I have not even been able to make a single sit yet


----------



## GaBear

05_sprcrw said:


> Season has been open about a month here and I have not even been able to make a single sit yet


Dang thats not good. Ours has been open about the same time here. Believe it or not I'm hunting some land that has never been hunted in over 50 Years. Been seeing some Does Just not any Bucks. And The does are staying away from my Blind setup. Gonna try it again in the Morning.


----------



## Archieup

Ours opened last Saturday. Had good evening hunts over the weekend and then it warmed up into the upper 70's for the entire week. I'll try a couple morning hunts while I wait for the cold front to show up middle of next week. 2 more weeks to work and then I have a 3 week bow hunting vacation coming up.


----------



## bowmedic

Ours opened Sat as well.. Shot a nice doe at 8 on opening morning. Shot a hog at dark that evening.. Been great so far!


----------

